# This is how we do it on the other side (Was the $26,500 Thread)



## benvegas (Apr 17, 2009)

This is the new thread, that spawned from https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/180479-what-i-got-26-500-a.html

No negative posts, no bullshit, no drama, it'll be reported and you'll get to smoke only International Oddities bud for the next week. Eeeew.

These initial pictures is just the mid-construction of the veg room. I'll update this thread as the three flower rooms are built, and as the plants progress through everything. This is my second grow, but with good help. In reality, this is a medicinal grow, however laws dont really prevent/prohitibt or whatever term you would use us from growing.

The veg room here in these pictures is half done. One tray for sprouting seeds, the other two to veg them and weed out weak plants. The lights are two 1000 watters. Power is run to a power box with its own 50 amp circuit 240v and then switchable to 120v at the source for the lights and all accessories. Outside of the tent is also a 1hp water chiller and a 150 gallon resivoir that pumps cold water through the tent to the radiators at the exhaust portion of the lights. Most want these to remove light signatures, I want them to keep the room cool. The radiators and ducting and most accessories arent really installed all the way (or some at all!) so its truly just a work in progress shot. You'll also notice how we designed the room to use CAN carbon filters that also blow that exhaust through the lights and radiators. This is so we dont need extra fans to cool the lights.

I always welcome constructive help if anyone has any input or suggestions!

(By the way, once the veg room is done I'll take better tahn cell phone pics =))


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

oh shit, im the first here


are those icebox?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

yea they are...

i've been eyeballing those iceboxes...imma get me one soon

and bro, you are gonna love the Sunleaves T5... i have about 4 of them... 2- 8bulb and 2 - 4bulbs


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

what kinda 1hp chiller did ya get?


----------



## Maybetomorrow (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking good man rep+ I used the same propagation setup as you do. The heat pads are a must if you are going to have it outside the room. Good shit man can't wait to see the green!


----------



## shipinit (Apr 17, 2009)

Subscribed......


----------



## FreedomWasHere... (Apr 17, 2009)

im soo jealous of yer veg room, and your countries marijuana laws (or lack there of)....


+ Rep... great job!


----------



## Trunk5 (Apr 17, 2009)

dude today has just been a good day, wake up to 1/4inch sprouts 6 out of 7 not bad.. then i see this post haha nice ben nice. i would love to see this in person next time im out there but i know that wont happen. anyway keep up the good work and im so in to watch this set up grow.

btw im useing the same rapid rooter domes and well it only took 2 days to get them to sprout. well after i germed ofcourse.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 17, 2009)

THIS IS SOOO FAKE

just kidding, had to poke fun at the last thread LOL

man this setup is gonna be absolutely pro, cant wait to see it all pan out.. 

so i have two questions,

first of all where did you get those stands for the tables or what are they called? or was it a DIY setup?

second of all, what kind of laws does your country have as far as growing is concerned? is it actually that there is little or no penalty? or is it more that law enforcement does not have the resources to look for such a grow? or is it both?

lookin great man, let me know how those iceboxes work, i have also been eying them


----------



## Fuzzotany (Apr 17, 2009)

Bout time to get started then mmmhmm


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

Flo, he got the icebox!!!!!


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 17, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> THIS IS SOOO FAKE
> 
> just kidding, had to poke fun at the last thread LOL


No, not fake, he just overpaid for all of his stuff, we need receipts LOL!


What kind of light hangers/lifters are those? I have been unhappy with the typical yo-yo style and now am just using chain link.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 17, 2009)

i know LoudBlunts, im so curious to see how these things perform.. if they do well you could open vent them in a room and have em work as an ac! that would be dope!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> No, not fake, he just overpaid for all of his stuff, we need receipts LOL!
> 
> 
> *What kind of light hangers/lifters are those? I have been unhappy with the typical yo-yo style and now am just using chain link.*



those are straps that come with the tent


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> i know LoudBlunts, im so curious to see how these things perform.. if they do well you could open vent them in a room and have em work as an ac! that would be dope!



yes that is how they work anyhow....

i didnt show you the thread on icmag? where dude has no a/c just all icebox and uses his swimming pool as a res?

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=105617


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 17, 2009)

wow, im in awe. but one thought why not grow outside if u dont have any mj legality issues?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

btw benvegas......

for more organization and to control your plumbing for the iceboxes, SoG showed me some pex tubing.... seems ideal for this type of setup

they sell it at Home Depot, i blv


----------



## shipinit (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yes that is how they work anyhow....
> 
> i didnt show you the thread on icmag? where dude has no a/c just all icebox and uses his swimming pool as a res?
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=105617


+rep for the link, interesting read to say the least.
+rep for benvegas sweeeeeet set-up man


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> those are straps that come with the tent


heh, thanks. I didn't know tents had light straps.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking good! What strains are you planning?


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 17, 2009)

that is sick.. just sick.. ill bet he saves a shit ton of cash on AC


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> heh, thanks. I didn't know tents had light straps.


not necessarily light straps

just straps for equipment


----------



## itisagift (Apr 17, 2009)

a;slkga ill be back this looks nice


----------



## XCr4zYX (Apr 17, 2009)

wowza, im now officially jelous, this looks and sounds like some mean as setup, fair play and goodluck man


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 17, 2009)

i'll play along 
.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 17, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i'll play along
> .


Me too...intrigued.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 17, 2009)

*pulls up a chair*


----------



## shepj (Apr 17, 2009)

Subscribed (once again) +rep. Nice pictures!


----------



## G33kDro (Apr 17, 2009)

Very well planned for your cooling! love it!
Grow ON!!!!!

-G33k


----------



## TLR (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow you went all out. Good luck with this, I can't wait to see pics of your rooms when all your babies are flowering! It's gonna be so insane.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 17, 2009)

when i read the first thread i was wondering if i was going to see this setup.....looking forward to the grow looks like you will be having lots of fun over there.


----------



## FreedomWasHere... (Apr 17, 2009)

*eagerly awaits pics....


----------



## benvegas (Apr 18, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> THIS IS SOOO FAKE
> first of all where did you get those stands for the tables or what are they called? or was it a DIY setup?
> 
> second of all, what kind of laws does your country have as far as growing is concerned? is it actually that there is little or no penalty? or is it more that law enforcement does not have the resources to look for such a grow? or is it both?


1 - They are just standard 4x4 tray stands - nothing special. They cost $40 in the box. If you like I'll look up the model number next time I'm there...

2 - I wont discuss laws in the thread, this is grow design. I just want to focus on the room and setup. 



mindphuk said:


> What kind of light hangers/lifters are those? I have been unhappy with the typical yo-yo style and now am just using chain link.


Equipment/light straps that come with the tent. By the tents having 16 "squares" on teh roof, the bars reinforce each other so you can hang probably about 70Lbs of equipment in the 10'x10' tents. The straps in the photos were replaced today with the yoyo style and those are much cleaner and seem good so far.



darkdestruction420 said:


> wow, im in awe. but one thought why not grow outside if u dont have any mj legality issues?


Its a matter of not wanting to grow outdoors. Just because you can use the sun doesnt mean you'll get the same results each time. Weather can be a bitch!



Picasso345 said:


> Looking good! What strains are you planning?


All of em. 



FLoJo said:


> that is sick.. just sick.. ill bet he saves a shit ton of cash on AC


The water coolers will reduce the need to input a/c or any additional intake of air at all. It'll just exhaust air and then suck in new air naturally through seams and whatnot. It'll reduce A/C considerably as well as the heat from the lights substantially allowing lights to be closer......



FreedomWasHere... said:


> *eagerly awaits pics....


See post #1.


----------



## Madhadda (Apr 18, 2009)

Can i just say my new dream vacation would be a tour of your grow room? Like seriously.... I think Im in love....(obviously im saying your a fucking god bro!) Cheers from California!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Wish I could spend 26k on a grow room, lol.Looks nice.


benvegas said:


> This is the new thread, that spawned from https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/180479-what-i-got-26-500-a.html
> 
> No negative posts, no bullshit, no drama, it'll be reported and you'll get to smoke only International Oddities bud for the next week. Eeeew.
> 
> ...


----------



## gogrow (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wish I could spend 26k on a grow room, lol.Looks nice.



i second that... so im subscribing to this one..


----------



## MrBadfish (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice stuff man. i really want some of those tables you have they are sweet. One question...is that a tent or an actual room? I never seen a tent that big.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 18, 2009)

MrBadfish said:


> Nice stuff man. i really want some of those tables you have they are sweet. One question...is that a tent or an actual room? I never seen a tent that big.


Definitely tents man, you can see the zippers. He said they were 10x10. Those 2 4ft tables seem to fit in there perfect with 2 feet of space to divvy up.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 18, 2009)

ya ben, definitely let me know about those stands, i have looked around for them and cant find em.. they look very sturdy and hell for 40 bux thats a steal!


----------



## Otacon (Apr 18, 2009)

Subscribed again  Good luck with the grow, can't wait to see some results from this mad setup


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 19, 2009)

nice man


----------



## LastOneLeft (Apr 19, 2009)

First off - hats off to you benvegas!

nice setup you there, like mines (your is only 4 times bigger) and how i would like to do it(hydroponic but i'm doin soil)

i'm keeping a tab on this thread for sure. 

keep up the good work and good luck on your babies.



LoudBlunts said:


> yea they are...
> 
> i've been eyeballing those iceboxes...imma get me one soon


can someone please inform me more about this water cooled icebox?


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 19, 2009)

cant you google it?


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Apr 19, 2009)

If you are running ice boxes on the lights, can't you just dump that air back into the room ? 
I don't get why you are chilling the light exhaust if you are just dumping it outside anyways.
Just wondering.

Looks like an awesome set up ! Watching with interest!


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 19, 2009)

Are those water cooled reflectors really worth it?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 19, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> If you are running ice boxes on the lights, can't you just dump that air back into the room ?
> I don't get why you are chilling the light exhaust if you are just dumping it outside anyways.
> Just wondering.
> 
> Looks like an awesome set up ! Watching with interest!


i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 19, 2009)

SoCoMMJ said:


> I don't get why you are chilling the light exhaust if you are just dumping it outside anyways. Just wondering.


Instead of typing it, I'll cut & paste from:

http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product3.htm

The Ice Box is a safe and effective way to water-cool the air leaving your reflectors without adding a/c or more fans. It uses a water to air heat exchanger to water cool the hot air your reflectors produce. Water-cooling is much more effective and efficient than air-cooling, here's some science to prove it: Water has a thermal conductivity of 0.6 W/ (m*K) which is much higher than the thermal conductivity of air which is only 0.03 W/(m*K). Water also has a much higher specific heat capacity than air. What that means is water can absorb and remove from your garden 4 times the heat nearly 20 times faster than air! We aren't just talking about air cooling your reflectors, this goes for your air conditioning system too. Once heat is released in to your room the ability to efficiently remove that heat is lost. Air is only cooled with electricity whereas water can be cooled in dozens of ways with little or no energy. Further only 30% of the energy used in air conditioning is converted into usable cooling power, the rest is wasted. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that water-cooling will reduce your electric bill ... making your grow room a much happier place for you and your plants. In addition to cooling the heat from all those miniature suns we have in our grow rooms, if the water running through the Ice Box is cold enough, it can actually add supplemental air conditioning to your room, making them great for every operation from hut to warehouse.

Here's how it works:
The Ice Box design consists of a copper heat exchanger with a molded plastic housing. One side of the housing is designed to slip over a duct flange and the other side is designed to attach to your existing air ducting to run to an inline fan. Air from your room is pulled through your reflector just as it is now, and then over the Ice Box heat exchanger before exiting right back into the room. Cold water is circulated through the Ice Box, which is what draws the heat from the air before it exits back into your room. And a little bonus for all of us, with this device there is no need for air to enter or leave the growing environment, improving CO2 efficiency and reducing the introduction of pests, fungi, etc. Increased CO2 efficiency means lower costs for CO2 production and, for those of us burning gas to create CO2, even more control over heat production since we're not having an open flame in our rooms for quite as many hours a day. To adequately cool the air flow from a 1000 watt bulb, the circulated water only needs to be 10 degrees cooler than the ambient temperature in your room. So if you want to maintain a room temperature of 75 degrees, your water temperature only needs to be 65 degrees for the air temperature entering the reflector to be the same as the air temperature exiting the reflector. If you want to add supplemental air conditioning to your room, bring the water temperature down by more than 10 degrees and when it exits your reflector it will be cooler than the room itself. To cool the water you would need 1/4 hp minimum per 1000 watt reflector-yes, chillers use energy but not as much energy as a/c! Remember how much more efficient water cooling is over air. If additional cooling is needed for harsh environments the Ice Box itself can also be easily daisy chained for cooling power that is doubled, tripled, quadrupled. You get the picture.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 19, 2009)

looks good i got the ice box too but i fucked up and got the 1/10 hp chiller and now i cant keep my temps down..P.S are u in VEGAS too or is that jst ur name??..MEANGREEN.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 19, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> looks good i got the ice box too but i fucked up and got the 1/10 hp chiller and now i cant keep my temps down..P.S are u in VEGAS too or is that jst ur name??..MEANGREEN.


Yea, you want a 1/4hp chiller most likely. I'm not in the USA, sorry.

Ben


----------



## benvegas (Apr 19, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> ya ben, definitely let me know about those stands, i have looked around for them and cant find em.. they look very sturdy and hell for 40 bux thats a steal!


Here ya go:

http://www.n-g-w.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=SNAPSTAND_4X4_TRAY_STAND&title=Tray / Reservoir / Grow Systems&type=product


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking forward to the update dont be shy with pics makes me feel like im there with ya man..........happy 420


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 20, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.n-g-w.com/ngw/gardening_supplies.aspx?request=SNAPSTAND_4X4_TRAY_STAND&title=Tray / Reservoir / Grow Systems&type=product


thanks man, appreciated


----------



## LastOneLeft (Apr 20, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> cant you google it?


first off I thought someone with first hand experience can describe it better then what I have found.

secondly I basically just wanted to know how effective and funational this setup is.

thirdly after some more digging around on the net, I manage to find the owners manual with the diagrams and everything.

here's the link if anyone need see how it works
https://128.securededicated.com/growlight/files/product_4715/Ice Box Instructions.pdf

and fourthly Happy 420 everyone!


----------



## XCr4zYX (Apr 20, 2009)

just a little question as im from the U.K, wats special about 420 ?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2009)

Just curious you referenced $26500 but Im not seeing anywhere near that much equiptment? was that just a tag line or is there more stuff not shown??


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 21, 2009)

this is only the equip for the veg room.. he also has 3 other flowering rooms maxed out with gear.. work in progress


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 21, 2009)

ya, if the equipment list is x4... its not really a bad price. though if i were living in america and had twice that much money to spend - i'd skip the weed and invest in a legit enterprise.

but to each his own... and this fellow is living in a place i am clueless about. i would still guess that benvegas is planning on only doing this for a few years, yes?

but my favorite part so far is when asked what type of weed he wants to grow... "all of them  " 

deffinitely interested in hearing about how the water cooled lights work out... have heard they can be problematic.
.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 21, 2009)

its not water cooled lights so to speak like you are thinking of, its a radiator fitting that goes on either flange of the light which allows the hot air to pass through a cold radiator and cools it off nicely.. 

and hell even 50gs in a legit enterprise aint that much, and sure wont give you returns like vegas is looking at haha


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 21, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> its not water cooled lights so to speak like you are thinking of, its a radiator fitting that goes on either flange of the light which allows the hot air to pass through a cold radiator and cools it off nicely..
> 
> and hell even 50gs in a legit enterprise aint that much, and sure wont give you returns like vegas is looking at haha


crazy stuff. it's all new to me. i remember when air cooled hoods were the hot new thing.

and ya, 50 g's would let you start a business but only if you are renting the building... and deffinitely no return like doing the dirty dirty.
.


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 21, 2009)

ya check out hydroinnovations.com they have some pretty stellar stuff


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 21, 2009)

ok was just curious as I usually run 4 tents 4x8 and a few 4x4 tents with multiple 600 watt lights, fans, cool tubes, huge res barrels and co2 enrichment and for like 8 setups it was less then 6 grand for everything including nutes and tables and pumps but thats in the US not sure if thats where he is but I only have 1 smaller chiller as I use portable a/c units the kind with wheels and then have those vented to any hot areas but my air temps in tents satys at 80 and res water at 70-75 so heat isnt an issue running 2 or 3 600 watt lights in a 4x8 tent


----------



## DaGambler (Apr 21, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> ok was just curious as I usually run 4 tents 4x8 and a few 4x4 tents with multiple 600 watt lights, fans, cool tubes, huge res barrels and co2 enrichment and for like 8 setups it was less then 6 grand for everything including nutes and tables and pumps but thats in the US not sure if thats where he is but I only have 1 smaller chiller as I use portable a/c units the kind with wheels and then have those vented to any hot areas but my air temps in tents satys at 80 and res water at 70-75 so heat isnt an issue running 2 or 3 600 watt lights in a 4x8 tent


damn't man  throw up a thread. with pics.
.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 21, 2009)

lol I have but I will be doing a mini showing a simple one tent setup. Just a 4x8 with 2 600 watters ,co2,4x8 flood table,fans and such something like this this one.This setup with pots and nutes and hydroton and 2 full tanks cost just at $650 retail shipped mostly from online.Only thing this tent doesnt have is a cap digital co2 controller as I have to order another but those arnet bad anymore about $150 new shipped online


----------



## madcow (Apr 21, 2009)

Filthy u da man!!


----------



## benvegas (Apr 21, 2009)

Not for anything, but lets keep this about my grow room and not hijack the thread. Thanks


----------



## grodrowithme (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice setup bro how far are you on the 3 flower rooms ill be watching this one im doing a sog also but with one room check my journal nice job and +rep 4 u


----------



## boston george 54 (Apr 22, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> ok was just curious as I usually run 4 tents 4x8 and a few 4x4 tents with multiple 600 watt lights, fans, cool tubes, huge res barrels and co2 enrichment and for like 8 setups it was less then 6 grand for everything including nutes and tables and pumps but thats in the US not sure if thats where he is but I only have 1 smaller chiller as I use portable a/c units the kind with wheels and then have those vented to any hot areas but my air temps in tents satys at 80 and res water at 70-75 so heat isnt an issue running 2 or 3 600 watt lights in a 4x8 tent


 
i added 7050 dollers at retail per room i am sure he got a deal and i am sure he forgot a few things 

so 26.5 not too bad of a deal

love the big grows will pull up a sofa


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry about post back info in your thread your right its you thread and I shouldn't add like I did got going in the conversation sorry again will just watch was curious on the costs as wasn't able to see the money and was confused why so much. Please continue and show the grows. Thanks


----------



## benvegas (Apr 22, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> Nice setup bro how far are you on the 3 flower rooms ill be watching this one im doing a sog also but with one room check my journal nice job and +rep 4 u


Havent started the flowering rooms yet.... There was so much in misc. junk to buy (connectors, fittings, etc....). The big stuff is easy to plan for but once it comes hookup time there's always your hardware store stuff you need.

The biggest pain in the ass so far has been the water chillers -- the company that makes the water chiller and the company that makes the ice boxes are different so neither makes stuff compatible. Once the reducers for the hoses come in that arent stocked here the veg room will be pretty much done. The veg room will be populated within 3-5 days, already sprouting. The first grow is 6 individual strains -- way too many to manage, just using up some old seed stock to do the first grow and then we start the cycle of a new grow and a new flower room every 3 weeks.


----------



## bricktown73 (Apr 22, 2009)

XCr4zYX said:


> just a little question as im from the U.K, wats special about 420 ?


IN the USA, 420 is the police code for marijuana offence. Also, Hitlers birthday is april 20, the colubine shootings was on april 20th, and many other historical events. 

Mainly ppl refer 420 as an international holiday for pot smokers.


----------



## benvegas (Apr 22, 2009)

The origin of the term stems from a story about a group of teenagers at San Rafael High School in San Rafael, California, United States in 1971.[1][2] The teens would meet after school at 4:20 p.m. to smoke marijuana at the Louis Pasteur statue.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)


----------



## dgk4life (Apr 22, 2009)

benvegas said:


> the origin of the term stems from a story about a group of teenagers at san rafael high school in san rafael, california, united states in 1971.[1][2] the teens would meet after school at 4:20 p.m. To smoke marijuana at the louis pasteur statue.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)


 true very true


bricktown73 said:


> in the usa, 420 is the police code for marijuana offence.


 false very false


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 22, 2009)

Marc Emery claims the the term comes from the Boston song "Smokin'" which happens to have a running time of 4:20.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 22, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> true very true
> 
> false very false


More interesting rumors surrounding 420
http://www.snopes.com/language/stories/420.asp


----------



## shepj (Apr 22, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Marc Emery claims the the term comes from the Boston song "Smokin'" which happens to have a running time of 4:20.


then Marc Emery is full of shit.


----------



## bricktown73 (Apr 22, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> true very true
> 
> false very false


This is acutally true, it is the police code , at least here in california, for Marijuana.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 22, 2009)

bricktown73 said:


> This is acutally true, it is the police code , at least here in california, for Marijuana.


No, they had this as "fact or fiction" on the local SD news...420 is a police code for trespassing or B & E or some property crime...I don't remember exactly (I also believed this for many years) and though it is a daily thing, extending 4:20 to April 20th takes some of the sting off of Hitler's B-day, the OK City Bombing (inside job), and the Columbine massacre.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 22, 2009)

bricktown73 said:


> This is acutally true, it is the police code , at least here in california, for Marijuana.


I guess some people can't be bothered to read the urban myth links. 

Section 420 of the California Penal Code:
Every person who unlawfully prevents, hinders, or obstructs
any person from peaceably entering upon or establishing a settlement
or residence on any tract of public land of the United States within
the State of California, subject to settlement or entry under any of
the public land laws of the United States; or who unlawfully hinders,
prevents, or obstructs free passage over or through the public lands
of the United States within the State of California, for the purpose
of entry, settlement, or residence, as aforesaid, is guilty of a
misdemeanor.


----------



## bricktown73 (Apr 22, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I guess some people can't be bothered to read the urban myth links.
> 
> Section 420 of the California Penal Code:
> Every person who unlawfully prevents, hinders, or obstructs
> ...


Oops, I am wrong. I wonder where that got into my head...


----------



## nczeroballer187 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sick man. Can't wait to see some nugs coming out of here.


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice set up man def getting on in this to see how things go


----------



## mrwobbles (Apr 24, 2009)

Dizam man nice setup. I got about 32 bucks into my room


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 24, 2009)

lol 

32 bucks vs 26,500


like day and night


----------



## gogrow (Apr 25, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol
> 
> 32 bucks vs 26,500
> 
> ...



would be neat to have a dual grow journal for both setups


----------



## jake43 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ben, about the light coolers, how big is the res. you use? I assume the "hot" water just dumps back into the res. and is then cooled back down by the rest of the water?

This is the first I have seen these coolers and I am very intrigued.

Awesome stuff man!


----------



## benvegas (Apr 29, 2009)

jake43 said:


> Ben, about the light coolers, how big is the res. you use? I assume the "hot" water just dumps back into the res. and is then cooled back down by the rest of the water?
> 
> This is the first I have seen these coolers and I am very intrigued.
> 
> Awesome stuff man!


Funny, I was reading some of your posts earlier. 

The liquid cooling setup works with regular tap water. A pump sends water from a 130 gallon reservoir ***IN ANOTHER ROOM*** to the radiators in the tent. Then the water makes its way out of the tent back into that reservoir. Its important to keep the res and the water chiller far away from the tents. That's the only way the heat energy is REMOVED from the room.

I'm still tinkering with the setup. The manufacturer of the water chillers and the ice boxes are two different companies which makes it a bitch. Once I find the optimal cooling setup for it I'll update here of course. Liquid cooling the two 1000w lamps was easy in the veg room after a lot of tinkering. I'll see what happens in the (4) 1000w flowering room when the unit will chill four radiators instead of just one. With a 1hp motor, it should be able to cool twice that in lights.

The veg room is currently vegging a tray full of sprouts. Just some test seeds really, something like 6 strains in the tub now.


----------



## Suka (Apr 30, 2009)

Ben Awesome grow man... Just read through both your threads and this is definatley the biggest grow op i have heard of.. 
apologies if it has been asked before, but what hydro system are you using? ebb and flow perhaps? 

You may want to consider the "sea of green method" where you chop big clones and pop them straight into flowering, this will give you one big colar on every plant (the plant is basically just a bud) if you did this on all 3 flowering rooms, you would avoid overcrouding and in my opinion get a much bigger harvest every 2-3 weeks !! good luck with the Grow and keep us updated !! 

Cheers


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey everyone this prob sounds noob as shit but how the fuck do you subscribe to a thread????


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey everyone this prob sounds noob as shit but how the fuck do i subscribe to a thread??? I want to do so with this one!!!


----------



## Rudeboy007 (Apr 30, 2009)

Funny, I couldn't figure it out for the longest time either. Go to the thread and click 'Thread tools' toward the the top. It's under there.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 30, 2009)

as a terra linda hs graduate, ill have to say it was terra linda not san rafael high. Marin County tho for sure


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 30, 2009)

the 420 thing whoops


----------



## hugetom80s (Apr 30, 2009)

Four 10x10 tents, no expense spared, full Advanced Nutrients line...

You better believe I'm subbed!

Oh, and it was San Rafael that was where "420" was born. If you don't agree with this simple fact (that it was about a dozen students there who coined the usage of the term) do some research and learn. Or better yet, supply some proof that it's wrong and you're right.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 30, 2009)

def Marin Co ., no facts on dat , went to high school 5min north of there, so we always argued it came from our school. thats all, take it easy.


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 30, 2009)

Although not every location in San Rafael is part of a neighborhood that has a widely accepted and widely recognized name, there are some neighborhoods that have names that are accepted and recognized by most locals. The City of San Rafael 2020 General Plan recognizes 30 distinct neighborhoods in San Rafael:

Bay Islands
Bayside Acres
Bret Harte
California Park
Canal
Canal Waterfront
Central San Rafael
China Camp
Civic Center
Country Club
Dominican/Black Canyon

Fair Hills
Francisco Boulevard West
Gerstle Park
Glenwood
Lincoln/San Rafael Hill
Loch Lomond
Lucas Valley
Marinwood
Mont Marin/San Rafael Park

Montecito/Happy Valley
North San Rafael Commercial Center
Peacock Gap
Picnic Valley
Rafael Meadows/Los Ranchitos
Santa Venetia
Smith Ranch
Sun Valley
Terra Linda
West End


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2009)

dude WTF???


----------



## benvegas (Apr 30, 2009)

Suka said:


> apologies if it has been asked before, but what hydro system are you using? ebb and flow perhaps?
> 
> You may want to consider the "sea of green method" where you chop big clones and pop them straight into flowering, this will give you one big colar on every plant (the plant is basically just a bud) if you did this on all 3 flowering rooms, you would avoid overcrouding and in my opinion get a much bigger harvest every 2-3 weeks !! good luck with the Grow and keep us updated !!
> 
> Cheers


A little bit of both.  Each hydro tray is 4'x4'. It is a E&F system, but with the capacity you could almost do a little of both. The tray was designed for one 1000w lamp, we're giving them 1333w per tray. With the water cooling on the lights, the lights can be CLOSER to the plants. Each "seed" will take up one hugo block once its sprouted at 6"x6", so that means we have 64 blocks per tray. Minus two so we dont cover the E&F drain/fill area and we have 62 blocks per tray or a capacity of 186 plants per room. All female seeds or clones, so the men arent an issue.

With that capacity, what would yall suggest as a good process? Just assume there will always be plants ready in sprout/clone format ready to go at any time, I'm mostly interested in the best way to flower right now.

Ben


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2009)

i would go with either 4" or 6" blocks


lollipop for a 2-4 top main colas

and harvest every 2 weeks

almost zero veg time, imo


----------



## tilemaster (Apr 30, 2009)

benvegas: bet u'll have some tasty results. seems ops that are as meticulously planned as yours always come out ahead and better, so great job. intese water controlls freakn aswesome, i can def learn from ur set up A++ sry bout the 420 buisnness.


----------



## nczeroballer187 (Apr 30, 2009)

I would suggest you use the SOG method, copy Al B. Fucts ethod and get your harvest on a rotation so you have tasty nugs year round.


----------



## grodrowithme (Apr 30, 2009)

i would do the same go see AL.B's thread or mine thats how im doing mine


----------



## benvegas (Apr 30, 2009)

Two suggestions for a thread to visit, but no link.  Generally I'd search for it but others here probably want to fast access it too. Where's this thread?


----------



## orzz (May 1, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Two suggestions for a thread to visit, but no link.  Generally I'd search for it but others here probably want to fast access it too. Where's this thread?


under grodrowithme's signature is one link


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 1, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Two suggestions for a thread to visit, but no link.  Generally I'd search for it but others here probably want to fast access it too. Where's this thread?



https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

the same thing i was talking about.

maybe you should listen instead of reading over


----------



## shiftsta (May 1, 2009)

Just read this thread. Keep up the good work and wish you luck.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 1, 2009)

This guy is going to have a killer step to, not sure if he has anyinfo that could help you. I just see these huge grows and they are so sick wish i could get a big grow going get me out of this 2x2 hahaha

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131873-sog-grow-room-op.html


----------



## grodrowithme (May 1, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

theres the link and the others in my signature


----------



## grodrowithme (May 1, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

theres the link and the others in my signature


----------



## jake43 (May 2, 2009)

Ben, what are you using for the res? A 130 gallon container? Do you have a link?


----------



## benvegas (May 2, 2009)

No link for the res's. The way it works is you buy a plastic reservoir from any pool store. I think they are about $80USD? Fairly cheap. Cut a hole at the top of the res so that you can drop a 1000-1500gpm pump in there. That pumps from a garden hose into the water chiller. The water chiller water goes to the radiators and then empty back into the reservoir and the cycle repeats.

You can use any size reservoir you wish, but 100 gallons plus is what you need. Lower than that and the water will never naturally cool off before being sent right back to the chiller. I also preferred the tall reservoirs because the hot water coming out gets exhausted to the top of it, and the pump takes colder water from the bottom and pumps that out first. In theory anyway.


----------



## hugetom80s (May 7, 2009)

That's a good design. If you're worried about cold/hot water mixing too fast you could put a baffle in the top to keep the hotter incoming water from pushing down deep into the reservoir, but I don't really think that'd be necessary.

I've seen similar equipment before but if you could update with some pictures of yours that'd be cool. It seems like every time I see how someone else does something it gives me an idea of how to do something else myself.


----------



## grnmchne909 (May 7, 2009)

its Beautiful...i kinda wish i could be a fly on one of those plastic covered walls. Keep doing good work, and just know your making this world a better place. hahaha maybe


----------



## benvegas (May 8, 2009)

Thanks... We keep reworking the setup and optimizing, and we'll have flower room #1 done by the middle of the week. The water chillers have proven to be quite a big pain in the ass. We're working with the manufacturer next week to ensure that setup is optimal too. I'll probably do a separate writeup on water chillers and liquid cooling in a new thread later so its easier to reference. The shits so new even the manufacturer doesnt quite know how to do it.


----------



## FLoJo (May 9, 2009)

cant wait to see it up n running, keep it up vegas


----------



## UTurn (May 9, 2009)

ben are you going to be using flood and drain or drip feed in veg/flower and are you planning on staying in the rockwool the whole time?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 9, 2009)

AAAAAA++++++++


----------



## benvegas (May 9, 2009)

UTurn said:


> are you going to be using flood and drain or drip feed in veg/flower and are you planning on staying in the rockwool the whole time?


Flood & Drain (E&F) and rockwool the entire time for sure, with the exception of the clones/seeds in rapidroot blocks.


----------



## UTurn (May 10, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Flood & Drain (E&F) and rockwool the entire time for sure, with the exception of the clones/seeds in rapidroot blocks.


lol subscribed! do it pro so when I start mine next year I can just follow your ways and get that danknesssss.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 10, 2009)

hey man when we goign to see some pics been wondering how the rooms look now .... seeing a nice big grow op up and running is a site to see looking forward to the pic update


----------



## Rudeboy007 (May 10, 2009)

yo Ben,

How many times a day do you flood with rockwool cubes?


----------



## UTurn (May 10, 2009)

those the 4" or 6" rockwool blocks?


----------



## benvegas (May 10, 2009)

Rudeboy007 said:


> yo Ben,
> 
> How many times a day do you flood with rockwool cubes?


Twice per day. 8:20am-8:35am and then 4:20pm-4:35pm. Dont use my times as a reference, they may need work, that's just what it is set to right now. I'll probably reduce it down to 11-12 minutes soon per fill. Remember the times vary with your pump too, these times just work for how fast MINE fills it. 



UTurn said:


> those the 4" or 6" rockwool blocks?


6" Rockwool.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 10, 2009)

sweet! subscribed


----------



## Rudeboy007 (May 10, 2009)

thanks bro


----------



## morphus657 (May 10, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Twice per day. 8:20am-8:35am and then 4:20pm-4:35pm. Dont use my times as a reference, they may need work, that's just what it is set to right now. I'll probably reduce it down to 11-12 minutes soon per fill. Remember the times vary with your pump too, these times just work for how fast MINE fills it.
> 
> 
> 
> 6" Rockwool.


 
lets see some more pix !! love to see it all set up kiss-ass


----------



## benvegas (May 12, 2009)

Still settin things up.  Gettin there! Patience on the pictures....


----------



## benvegas (May 13, 2009)

So...... Fuck pictures. Took a video instead while one of the trays was filling up. Is there a way to embed a youtube video in a thread? If there is, I'll upload it to there and away we go!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 13, 2009)

Shit man dam fuck lmao grrr alright there is away but i dont know how Jigfresh has a nice SoG grow going check him out hes been doing videos i will tell him to hit your thread up to if no one knows he does.... wish i did to help you out man.......looking forward to the video up date late.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150272-diy-closet-dwc-grow-first-76.html


----------



## benvegas (May 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfRQq6HTR_s

It'll say "Video is being processed" for the next half hour, then it'll load fine.

From the video quote: "Hi rollitup.org! This is a video of my vegitation grow room. Its a work in progress. There's still much to do, mounting the board for the power panel, tuck away ballasts, use permanant cables instead of extension cords, add a cool air intake, etc.... The tray that has water in it was draining while this was filmed. The smaller sprouts are about a week old from seeds, and then the ugly tray of larger plants scattered about was a bunch of randoms since the first grow wasnt expected to be much with trial and error.  You'll see the neatness and organization more on the sprout tray right now!"

enjoy


----------



## Fuzzotany (May 13, 2009)

Vid's unavailable.


----------



## benvegas (May 13, 2009)

benvegas said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfRQq6HTR_s
> 
> It'll say "Video is being processed" for the next half hour, then it'll load fine.





Fuzzotany said:


> Vid's unavailable.


Next time, read the post. =)


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (May 13, 2009)

Fuzzotany said:


> Vid's unavailable.





benvegas said:


> It'll say "Video is being processed" for the next half hour, then it'll load fine.


 
its been 10 minutes genius.


----------



## Fuzzotany (May 13, 2009)

Yeh, shit it out cause Bens telling us what shows up on his PC


----------



## justinbars (May 13, 2009)

works fine now


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 13, 2009)

hey i got a question, everything looks nice and neat, i just recently put up a small flood table for top feeding, how often do you plan on flooding those rockwool? i ask this cus as you already know they retain a ton of water, i thought for flooding you needed a more airiable medium such as coco or clay, i usually see systems that use RW getting drip fed, bcus a RW block that has been soaked really good doesnt hold much oxygen


----------



## orzz (May 13, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> hey i got a question, everything looks nice and neat, i just recently put up a small flood table for top feeding, how often do you plan on flooding those rockwool? i ask this cus as you already know they retain a ton of water, i thought for flooding you needed a more airiable medium such as coco or clay, i usually see systems that use RW getting drip fed, bcus a RW block that has been soaked really good doesnt hold much oxygen


No RW is great for flooding. You just need to give them time to drink and time to ebb. I am flooding now in flower 6 times for 11 minutes. They are drinking alot and were started in flower with a 5 minute flood. Hope that helps.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2009)

why are you exhausting cold air OUT of your tent?

the icebox allows you to not only completely remove heat from 1000watters but in addition, it will cool your grow area.

seems to me you are wasting precious cold air you may need.

ORRR are you ducting that exhaust to another tent?


----------



## mindphuk (May 13, 2009)

What are you mounting your light hangers with? It looked like those yoyos attach to another black support then on the cross bar but I couldn't tell. I just got hardware with mine that had no application for hanging in a tent (I still can't figure out what the eye bolts are for)


----------



## benvegas (May 14, 2009)

icepik1234 said:


> to embed youtube videos you have to use the tags [*youtube*][*/youtube*]. just take out the *s.


Thanks!!!



orzz said:


> No RW is great for flooding. You just need to give them time to drink and time to ebb. I am flooding now in flower 6 times for 11 minutes. They are drinking alot and were started in flower with a 5 minute flood. Hope that helps.


I'm flooding twice per day right now for 10 minutes to fill and then whatever time to drain after. It seems like it's OK so far. Why or how would I know when I would want to start flooding more or less per day? I thought that twice daily was the standard protocol so thats what I have it set to for now.



LoudBlunts said:


> why are you exhausting cold air OUT of your tent?
> the icebox allows you to not only completely remove heat from 1000watters but in addition, it will cool your grow area.
> seems to me you are wasting precious cold air you may need.
> ORRR are you ducting that exhaust to another tent?


Remember this important disclaimer before I hammer out a paragraph! The water chiller setup is experimental, not working correctly right now, and still needs a few setup alterations. With that said, the way you work the chillers is by having your CAN filter fan with a Vortex fan blowing to the light #1, radiator #1, light #2, radiator #2, exhaust out of tent. Currently there's no cold air intake, its just sucking air through seams and pores in the tent. For that reason, until the cold air intake or some other changes occur, the setup works but it is not working *efficiently* where its cooler than using air cooling. I'll have a much more extensive water chiller setup article once I know wtf to do myself. There's literally 0 threads here about them too with any *useful* information. So, verdict is out, and I would always appreciate ANY input into making a setup better! Thanks.  



mindphuk said:


> What are you mounting your light hangers with? It looked like those yoyos attach to another black support then on the cross bar but I couldn't tell. I just got hardware with mine that had no application for hanging in a tent (I still can't figure out what the eye bolts are for)


The "yoyo" is a good word for them. You are correct -- they were an additional $10-$15 if memory serves right (for a two pack I think?). Just make sure they are the right ones for the weight of your light and you're good to go. I'm not sure what you refer to by eye bolts, if you have a photo that'd help!


----------



## abellguy (May 14, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just reviewed your previous post and found out you are using a 1HP chiller, is that correct? That should be good for 4 lights with putting out cold air into the room or 8 lights with minimal cold air into the room.


I am using liquid lumens which is a different type of water cooling system but the way the chiller systems work are the same. If you were to use a 100-150 gallon res. on a closed loop to your chiller with a higher flow rate than what is going to your lights. The flow rate to your lights should be pretty slow after you factor in your lift hight. This way there is maximum cooling ability. Also having them daisy chained isn't as efficient as having a manifold type system that will delivery water to each "ice box" individually, and then return to the res.


Having the water brought to the room in PVC where you can insulate it keeps it cool to the point where it breaks off to PEX tubing to go to "ice box".


It is a complete pain setting up a water cooled system but the payoff is well worth it. I hope this helps you out with your project looks more than fun that's for sure!!


----------



## morphus657 (May 14, 2009)

nice set up what are they 10x10 tents y not put 4 trays in there instead of 3


----------



## mindphuk (May 14, 2009)

benvegas said:


> The "yoyo" is a good word for them. You are correct -- they were an additional $10-$15 if memory serves right (for a two pack I think?). Just make sure they are the right ones for the weight of your light and you're good to go. I'm not sure what you refer to by eye bolts, if you have a photo that'd help!


Here's what I have (and all I can find):










This one is upside down. Right above it is a hook with wood threads and to the left is the eye bolt with 2 nuts. Neither of those can be used to hang these from the cross bar. In the video, it looks like they are attached to your ceiling with something completely different.


----------



## benvegas (May 14, 2009)

abellguy said:


> I just reviewed your previous post and found out you are using a 1HP chiller, is that correct? That should be good for 4 lights with putting out cold air into the room or 8 lights with minimal cold air into the room.
> 
> I am using liquid lumens which is a different type of water cooling system but the way the chiller systems work are the same. If you were to use a 100-150 gallon res. on a closed loop to your chiller with a higher flow rate than what is going to your lights. The flow rate to your lights should be pretty slow after you factor in your lift hight. This way there is maximum cooling ability. Also having them daisy chained isn't as efficient as having a manifold type system that will delivery water to each "ice box" individually, and then return to the res.
> 
> ...


Yup! Its a 1hp chiller. And it continually runs with a 1500gph pump sending water from a reservoir to the chiller, and then chiller to the setup as you see. Its only doing two lights and it doesnt cool below 70-71(f) and is on 24/7. The chiller is also outside of the room separate from the reservoir where it has a ton of cold air there already. I think that it needs SOME type of an air input and that will solve most of my problems. Just havent gotten to it yet, wasnt too important for veg room. Thanks also for those tips about insulation. I love those little two dollar tricks that make life better!



morphus657 said:


> nice set up what are they 10x10 tents y not put 4 trays in there instead of 3


Because then you cant get inside of the tent to do anything, you'll have very little room for Co2/carbonfilters/ducting, etc.... Four trays for me would be possible, sure, but it'd require a bigger room where I could work outside the tent. That isnt the case for me....




mindphuk said:


> Here's what I have (and all I can find):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that's them. Instead of using that stupid hook system, I just used the straps that came with the tent. That's what is attaching them to the crossbars.


----------



## mindphuk (May 14, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Yup, that's them. Instead of using that stupid hook system, I just used the straps that came with the tent. That's what is attaching them to the crossbars.


lol, I thought it might have been black electrical tape. I'm using S-hooks now but they slide along the bar so I was looking for something more secure.


----------



## orzz (May 14, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> lol, I thought it might have been black electrical tape. I'm using S-hooks now but they slide along the bar so I was looking for something more secure.


I am using Yo-Yo's and attach them with zip ties to the tent cross bars.


----------



## abellguy (May 14, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Yup! Its a 1hp chiller. And it continually runs with a 1500gph pump sending water from a reservoir to the chiller, and then chiller to the setup as you see. Its only doing two lights and it doesnt cool below 70-71(f) and is on 24/7. The chiller is also outside of the room separate from the reservoir where it has a ton of cold air there already. I think that it needs SOME type of an air input and that will solve most of my problems. Just havent gotten to it yet, wasnt too important for veg room. Thanks also for those tips about insulation. I love those little two dollar tricks that make life better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If I am understanding you right you are running the water from your res. on a 1500gph pump to the chiller and then to the lights. If you run the system with two pumps one running say 300-500gph to the chiller and back to the res. Then run another pump that in the end will be running slower gph wise to the lights. You might need play with the gph so bleed off valves will help for both pumps. This should stop your chiller from running very much. A chiller should run way less than an air condtioner would have to. 


Remember the water has to spend a little while in the chiller and also in the "ice box" for it both to get cooled by the chiller and to remove the heat from the light itself. 


If you would like specifics on a design layout you are more than welcome to PM me and I will help if I can. It sounds like you have more than enough equipment to keep the lights as cool as you would want to and way more than two.


You can also go on liquid lumens web site and they have extensive explanations on how to set up chiller configurations, the only difference for you is that you are running your water through a "radiator" instead of through the light housing. Hope this helps


----------



## benvegas (May 15, 2009)

orzz said:


> I am using Yo-Yo's and attach them with zip ties to the tent cross bars.


So the weakest link holding your heavy lights above your delicate tomatoes is a zip tie?  I hope its a really strong one!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay im not understanding how you are having so much trouble.

what are the inlet and outlet sizes on your chiller and your pumps?

the inlet and outlet size of the icebox (of course, i would think you know this already) is 1/2"

im also worried about your connection with your icebox itself and res plumbing and such. your connections for the fan blowing through the light through the icebox sounds correct as the radiator takes the hot air from the light and cools it. however, you need not duct outside your tent... leave the end off in your tent. i would make sure the fan is also as close as possible to the lights without any duct bends, sags, etc etc. Hang it if you can...or better yet, mount fan outside the tent, use the upper vent sockets of the Darkroom to run it.

No cold air is really needed inside the tent as it takes the air and recycles it while extremely cooling down the air before it exits the icebox and this is what allows you to use it as an air conditioner as well.

Optimal setups include 1/3 hp chillers. DUDE you have a fucking 1hp chiller. There is noway its not working to perfection. To my recollection, you have a 100 gallon correct? 1hp chillers are capable of chilling 300 gallons PLUS.

This has me questioning the quality of your res chiller. What brand? any links?

With all that said, i say check your connections in the res, plumbing, and make sure you have the inlet and outlets right on the icebox when you daisy chain. you may also need to insulate your tubing if it is too much length as the lost from the res and chiller will be greater.

also keeping your res chiller running at 65F *SHOULD* keep your room temperature at 75F

if you can elaborate your res and chiller setup maybe we can look at the problem more


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

also keep your res away from your chiller and keep both the res and chiller outside the grow room/tent


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> also keep your res away from your chiller and keep both the res and chiller outside the grow room/tent



Man wouldnt it be cheaper to just use fans/vent to keep your lights cooled. Shit fans even make your crop yield more. These chillers sound hella cheesy

As for the co2, just dont vent when you have your Co2 on.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> Man wouldnt it be cheaper to just use fans/vent to keep your lights cooled. Shit fans even make your crop yield more. These chillers sound hella cheesy
> 
> As for the co2, just dont vent when you have your Co2 on.


wrong, here's why

when you think about the air conditioning cost & need ratio per 1000watter vs aquarium chillers combined with heat exchanger combo.....they (res chiller & heat exchanger) are definitely cheaper to run, not to mention the ability to upgrade and not need a bigger 'a/c'


HOWEVER, setups & systems like these (hydro-innov icebox) are for multilight setups...or can benefit overkill in small space....ORR eliminate the need for an air conditioner ALL together!


----------



## FLoJo (May 15, 2009)

hey zip ties are strong!! i use them religiously LOL

and if you post some pics of the chiller, we should be able to help you get it done..


----------



## abellguy (May 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> if u can elaborate your res and chiller setup maybe we can look at the problem more


It sounds like he is running his water line from the res. to the chiller then on to the light system, that would mean he is only getting the amount of cool water that the chiller will hold/pass by, and only cooled to the point that the chiller can do on a constant basis. No condesing type unit is made to run continuosly. He needs to be keeping the res. cold on a closed loop that way the chiller will shut off instead of running constantly trying to keep the water passing by cold. Just as an air conditioner would try to do if it was under rated for a space. He has more than enough chiller power for 4-6 lights depending on distance from res.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

?????????????


----------



## abellguy (May 15, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Yup! Its a 1hp chiller. And it continually runs with a 1500gph pump sending water from a reservoir to the chiller, and then chiller to the setup as you see. Its only doing two lights and it doesnt cool below 70-71(f) and is on 24/7. The chiller is also outside of the room separate from the reservoir where it has a ton of cold air there already. I think that it needs SOME type of an air input and that will solve most of my problems. Just havent gotten to it yet, wasnt too important for veg room. Thanks also for those tips about insulation. I love those little two dollar tricks that make life better!


 
It sounds like he doesn't have the chiller on a closed loop system to the res.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

OH WOW

i didnt even pick up on that.


THAT WOULD BE A GREAT ASS REASON as to why its not cooling

however, his wording may confuse and/or make it hard to understand....

im sure benvegas will pop up sooner or later


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

abellguy said:


> It sounds like he doesn't have the chiller on a closed loop system to the res.


and i just read that again, if it reads right.

he is running it the right way.

the chiller OUTLET is supposed to hook on the icebox's INLET


----------



## abellguy (May 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> and i just read that again, if it reads right.
> 
> he is running it the right way.
> 
> the chiller OUTLET is supposed to hook on the icebox's INLET


It is hard to get completly I think cause of wording. But it sounds like he has only one pump, unless his chiller is such that it holds the water inside of it cold and then pumps from there to the system as you see it as he says then it would work. Otherwise he needs two pumps one going from chiller to res. and one from res. to lights from a manifold that would be best way.


If he goes on you tube and puts in Liquid Lumens he will find a 3 part video on a 10 light two room configuration that is exactly the type of setup he needs to have for his 4 tent operation. That room is setup much the same way I am used to doing things.


His 1HP should be plenty for possible two of the tents depending on distances and such


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

abellguy said:


> It is hard to get completly I think cause of wording. But it sounds like he has only one pump, unless his chiller is such that it holds the water inside of it cold and then pumps from there to the system as you see it as he says then it would work. Otherwise he needs two pumps one going from chiller to res. and one from res. to lights from a manifold that would be best way.
> 
> 
> If he goes on you tube and puts in Liquid Lumens he will find a 3 part video on a 10 light two room configuration that is exactly the type of setup he needs to have for his 4 tent operation. That room is setup much the same way I am used to doing things.
> ...



icebox only needs one pump.

icebox is totally different from liquid lumens.

totally.

and much safer, imho


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Yup! Its a 1hp chiller. And it continually runs with a 1500gph pump sending water from a reservoir to the chiller, and then chiller to the setup as you see. Its only doing two lights and it doesnt cool below 70-71(f) and is on 24/7. The chiller is also outside of the room separate from the reservoir where it has a ton of cold air there already. I think that it needs SOME type of an air input and that will solve most of my problems. Just havent gotten to it yet, wasnt too important for veg room. Thanks also for those tips about insulation. I love those little two dollar tricks that make life better!


THIS is your problem. Unless you have hella long tubing and/or LIFT.... you *ONLY* need 1000 gph *MAX* for the icebox.

also if im reading this correct, you say you are getting 70-71F with lights on? hell bro, SOUNDS LIKE THE SYSTEM IS WORKING TO ME!!!!!!

why do you want your lights on period to be so cold? 70-71F is like just below 'optimal 74-77F.

also, your temp differential is based off your aquarium/res chiller settings. it will be 10F higher than your res chiller. so if you set the res chiller to 65F you should see 75F which sounds about perfect to me


----------



## abellguy (May 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> icebox only needs one pump.
> 
> icebox is totally different from liquid lumens.
> 
> ...


 
I am not sure I see how they are different. One system is sending water through a "radiator" and one is sending water through the housing.

In liquid lumens the water in the housing surrounds the bulb and transfers the heat away in the water.

On ice box it puts cold water into a radiator and has a fan blow the hot air from the light through the radiator having the water in radiator take heat away and in turn if you have cold air coming out into the room, or in his case removed in the duct he has set up.

But in both systems cold water delivery is what the goal is. If I am understanding him correctly he is trying to cool the water as it passes by the chiller. That would only work on a very slow flow so the water has time to stay in the chiller. And at that the chiller will be running all the time which it shouldn't.


----------



## abellguy (May 15, 2009)

If you only have one pump you cant have a cold res. you just have a res. of water that has hot water dumping into into it sort of staying in the top especially if you have a baffel system. then water being pumped to the chiller and to the lights.

The two pump system would allow you to keep the water in the res. cold so as hot water is dumped in the water is being chilled so it has more cold water to cool it quicker kind of like ice in a glass.

It is hard to explain these systems much eaier to draw out or just put together.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

i think you may need to take a look at the manuals on hydro innovations website if you dont have one infront of you right now


----------



## XCr4zYX (May 15, 2009)

i think its quite simple really, ....

chiller pumps to cold res ..... cold res pumps through lights and dumps back into chiller .... chiller pumpsto cold red again ... ? maybe im wrong i dont know ive never used one but thats the kinda idea im getting ?


----------



## benvegas (May 15, 2009)

http://www.hydroinnovations.com/IceBoxManual.pdf

Refer to page 5 for setup instructions.

I'm reconfiguring the chiller today to go to reservoir to chiller to reservoir and then a smaller pump to go from reservoir to iceboxes. My goal is the water pumping to the radiators should be 10(f) below room temperature. That's what the chiller is MORE than capable of for a 1hp chiller *PER ROOM* (Yes, 4 of them). And yea, the chillers are outside of the room and so are the radiators. All are in a gigantic a/c'd area with tons of ventilation etc. No concern on placement of the units that's for sure, jsut the way the hoses work and the air intake is.

LoudBlunts: If it is cooling to room temperature it isnt cooling. The 72(f) that the chiller is keeping water at is at the chiller. It should be COLD coming out of there.

Thanks everyone for the continued constructive help.


----------



## XCr4zYX (May 15, 2009)

ahhhhh makes more sense now ... chiller and res on one system then another pump from res to room .... easy as abc lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

benvegas said:


> http://www.hydroinnovations.com/IceBoxManual.pdf
> 
> Refer to page 5 for setup instructions.
> 
> ...


your res chiller needs to be set way lower


----------



## abellguy (May 15, 2009)

benvegas said:


> http://www.hydroinnovations.com/IceBoxManual.pdf
> 
> Refer to page 5 for setup instructions.
> 
> ...


WOW 4 1HP chillers you are setup man. By doing what you are today you will stop your chillers from running hardly at all. If you remove your ducting from the exit side of the ice box you should have almost too cold of a room at that point. Wow you aren't F'in around at all with your setup. 

Good luck I am sure with your new configuration your chillers will hardly run at all!!


----------



## benvegas (May 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> your res chiller needs to be set way lower


There you go posting again without thought. The res chiller is set to 65(f) and it never goes below 71-72(f). Please stop wasting our time already, this is like your 5th stupid post in this thread trying to be constructive.


----------



## orzz (May 15, 2009)

benvegas said:


> *Originally Posted by LoudBlunts *
> _*your res chiller needs to be set way lower*
> There you go posting again without thought. The res chiller is set to 65(f) and it never goes below 71-72(f). Please stop wasting our time already, this is like your 5th stupid post in this thread trying to be constructive._


_
_

WOW this is harsh. I thought the posts in this thread were going along well. People helping others, brainstorming ideas and solutions.

Why the flame?

Unless I missed a post of LB's I don't see the reason or need for your reply.


----------



## benvegas (May 15, 2009)

orzz said:


> [/I]
> 
> WOW this is harsh. I thought the posts in this thread were going along well. People helping others, brainstorming ideas and solutions.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just get tired of people posting without any thought to their posts. "Oh, do this". Ok, WHY do you suggest that? Its almost insulting to think he'd think I would set a chiller to room temperature. I mean, duh. What idiot sets their air conditiong to 81(f) wanting it to be 71(f). Too many people focus on post count rather than post *quality* here. +rep to anyone who posts constructively and can keep a thought to one post instead of five.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

orzz said:


> [/i]
> 
> WOW this is harsh. I thought the posts in this thread were going along well. People helping others, brainstorming ideas and solutions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the defend, orzz...

no need though. This came from a noob who is on his 2nd grow....

he OBVIOUSLY thinks im here to blow smoke up his ass... so let him fuck up on his own.

he'll learn from burning bridges.

unsubscribed.


----------



## G33kDro (May 16, 2009)

sigh... can we get the special olympics done allready? i want some more pics, i will be purchasing the iceboxes soon and this thread is very helpful. people need to smoke some more of what they got in their gardens and quit with the ego. anywho. gj benvegas, all is looking good!


----------



## Hotwired (May 17, 2009)

vegas - sometimes you just have to relax a bit and maybe smoke some of the shit you are growing.

I have watched LB post on these forums for 2 years and he always has some good info and is always trying to help people, but he will also tear into you if you talk shit to him. Cept for me, cause I will flame him with words he can't understand unless he breaks out a dictionary 

This was a misunderstanding between the both of you because you are new here and have probably not seen LB post before. He comes off like he may be talking down to you but it's not the way he is. He knows his stuff and probably more than you. 

We can see you have some brains but don't get an ego here son. This thread has been excellent and let's keep it that way 

Now back on topic.

I'm very much thinking about these ice boxes but I can see the initial investment would be quite a bit........for me anyway. I have two 1000 watters so I would need a minimum 1/2 hp chiller. They cost around $800 to $1000 US.

I would also need two Ice boxes($300), one res(they say you can use a 25 gal res easily with a decent chiller but I would probably go with 30 - 50) ($75) and a 700 gph pump($100). Then all the other doodads and poopypops to connect them all 

So startup costs for these items would be around $1500 or so. Not bad I guess.

I have one question about the chillers. Is there a way to capture the hot air the chiller blows out when it's on and use ducting to vent it somewhere else? I ask this because I would have to keep the chiller outside my tent but I wouldn't want the hot air in my room. I would like to vent it outside if I can.

Is this possible? Thx 

Also, I hear that there may be a moisture buildup problem on the grills of the ice boxes as the hot air continuously blows over the cooler grill. This in turn forms water droplets which will eventually gather momentum and cause dripping.

Not sure if this is 100% true but I can see this happening. I suppose it would depend on the temperature variations because when hot air hits cold "anything", moisture usually forms.

Have you checked this at all? I'm just curious about this.


----------



## benvegas (May 18, 2009)

Hotwired said:


> I have one question about the chillers. Is there a way to capture the hot air the chiller blows out when it's on and use ducting to vent it somewhere else? I ask this because I would have to keep the chiller outside my tent but I wouldn't want the hot air in my room. I would like to vent it outside if I can.
> 
> Also, I hear that there may be a moisture buildup problem on the grills of the ice boxes as the hot air continuously blows over the cooler grill. This in turn forms water droplets which will eventually gather momentum and cause dripping.


Changed the chiller to a continual reservoir cycle and put the iceboxes on their own loop. Temps dropped 4(f) within an hour, so we'll see how it is tomorrow. There's not been any moisture buildup thus far, but the iceboxes if they were to drip wouldnt even harm anything. So far so good there!

The chiller is required to be outside of your tent. Otherwise you're just recirculating the same air to a different place and probably creating more heat. The reservoir can be inside the room but the water chiller may not. You can vent the exhaust of it, sure, it's not exactly a standard connector or anything you'd have to rig it, but very possible.


----------



## FLoJo (May 19, 2009)

have you documented the temps when just exhausting the air with fans as opposed to running the chiller, and iceboxes, and dumping the air into the room?

im really curious to see how these work, if they work really well, i may just have to pick up a few of them.. id like to run 2 of em, but if need be i can run 4.. this would make having a fully sealed room with co2 injection an absolute breeeze!


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

Just read all of your thread and its going to be a lot of work, super job, keep up the good work. I'll be reading just like the others, most likely won't have to much to offer. 
Its funny that so many ppl care about the where do you live b/s, who really cares. At this level of grow one would think that that person put some effort and R&D before they invest there time and money. 
Anyways don't let the children get you down. 
Plant it, water it, feed it, smoke it, and remember to pass it. 

Peace-


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 19, 2009)

I have never needed a chiller guess Im lucky. Even with my res inside tents the water temps stay around 70 F max.


----------



## benvegas (May 19, 2009)

yes the screenname is new said:


> hahahah this dude is a fucking dork. And yes, I made this screenname just for you vegas boi.
> 
> Dude. go back to sportsbetting or poker of whatever you do and build this thing by yourself. It looks like you are wanting "GaGas" rather than answers. I love how this idiot comes to RIU for help but cannot take the haters. He would rather make everyone drolll at this overpriced laugh laugh grow room that hasnt produced ONE SINGLE BUD.
> 
> ...


Temp and humidity are same outdoors today, only 73(f)/22c. I will enjoy the heat when I do go to vegas in 3 weeks to play two world series event though, so thank you !!

The room hasnt produced one single bud. Its only on the third week in from germination. =) =) So at least your right on something!

This guy also posted a comment on the youtube video telling me I'm an idiot because my electricity looks the same as USA setups. Of course it is, you make the best transformer boxes with timers in the world. We have to use them, and they use 110 and 220. So thats whats run from the roads to the room. Here we generally have 220v/60cycle power so really for you to think that electricity in your country is better or special or only looks like that based on a video of an enclosed room is quite the amazing thing.

I dont want "GaGas" (not even sure what that is, but friend says its like people drooling or congratulating over a specified content matter, I thought you meant that blond person from poker face' at first). I been here for a short period of time, but I learn here as do all of us. My setup is unique, so is everyones. In fact, in my next post I get to thank a few people who have helped me with the water chiller setups because now it works like a champ. Others here have helped me with electricity in private since my situation is a little bit more unique in that respect. So you get the bonus of seeing this actually done in the real world and I get the benefit of the advice. So thanks, riu is working as intended.

It will be unique for the forum admins to compare your IP address with the IP address of other registered users to see who the man behind the mask is though. I look forward to your most certain banning.


----------



## benvegas (May 19, 2009)

HORRAY! The water chiller setup is now mostly optimized in the veg room.

Abellguy: Your advice did perfect. The reservoir is on a closed loop now only going to water chiller. The reservoir also has a 2nd pump now pumping to iceboxes and then back only. I set the chiller to 62(f) and it was at 64(f) this morning. That's 6-7(f) cooler than before. Once the ventiliation is setup properly I'd expect a few more degrees of temperature reduction. The change only took a few minutes and an extra pump.

Today is flower room completion time, we'll have it done by tomorrow for the most part and ready to take the first batch of plants out of veg. Pictures of flowering room to follow later this week, but its about the same as the veg room just more lights such.


----------



## Hotwired (May 19, 2009)

vegas - looks like an admin deleted his post. Good job admins.

That poster is what we around here call a "troll". He only posted his crap to see if you would retaliate with your own flames back at him. Never reply to a troll, just click their name and add them to the ignore list.

Back on topic.

Glad your chiller problem has been solved. After further review of these ice boses I believe my own best course of action would be a portable ac. If I used the ice boxes I would still have the problem of venting the hot air from the chiller. Plus the whole icebox/chiller initial cost is $1000 higher than a real good port ac. 

I'm sure there is probably a way to rip a home made box of some sort around the exhaust of the chiller but I'm too lazy. Maybe they will make one with a ductable exhaust one of these days.


----------



## abellguy (May 19, 2009)

benvegas said:


> HORRAY! The water chiller setup is now mostly optimized in the veg room.
> 
> Abellguy: Your advice did perfect. The reservoir is on a closed loop now only going to water chiller. The reservoir also has a 2nd pump now pumping to iceboxes and then back only. I set the chiller to 62(f) and it was at 64(f) this morning. That's 6-7(f) cooler than before. Once the ventiliation is setup properly I'd expect a few more degrees of temperature reduction. The change only took a few minutes and an extra pump.
> 
> Today is flower room completion time, we'll have it done by tomorrow for the most part and ready to take the first batch of plants out of veg. Pictures of flowering room to follow later this week, but its about the same as the veg room just more lights such.


Thank you very much for the update on how it all worked out. I am very sorry if some how I caused some kind of problem cause of the fact that I only have 20 posts, and am giving you way different ideas then what others are giving you as well as the manual you got with your equipment. (which by the way thank you for including in your post cause I am now going to be getting some of these on my next venture. I couldn't this time cause of noise) I would venture to guess that most people like me never post at all.

I bet if there were forums around like this when people were switching from soil to hydro there would have been all out world war three with the way people seem to be taking the water cooling thing. When I went to my buddies house to look at his garden (that blew mine out of the "water" at that point) I saw his res. with the nutrient solution and I said, "that dirty water is what your feeding these things?" Whithin about two months I had totally converted myself. LOL 

Anyway I am glad it all worked out well. Maybe too late but a couple more things that will help the chiller stay off are to put your out pump (to lights) on the bottom of res. and the pump to chiller at the top of res. were the hot water from lights is coming back then have your outlet from chiller back to res. go to bottom or res. That way your kind of keeping the cold water in the bottom of res. and pumping to lights from there. While the hot water from lights is dumping on top and being pumped to chiller from there. Also a hot water heater blanket will help to keep chiller cold. Hope this helps. If you need any assistance in future on how to put your stuff togther for maximum effeciancy just PM I will be happy to help out if I can, and have no problem saying I don't know enough about that to comment. Have a good one


----------



## benvegas (May 19, 2009)

Hotwired:

Thanks for the ignore tip -- Didnt know it existed =)

I think the chillers *may* end up being worth it in the long haul. If I can keep those lights closer to the plants because they are cooler then its a win win for me! (Light gets reduced in power the further away something is, flashlight in a tunnel theory). For me the chiller wasnt as much as cooling as it was cooling and yield.

The ice boxes are cheap, I believe USD$150-ish, but the chiller is the real expense. Even a 1/10th chiller for a few hundred dollars and one radiator would benefit many especially in a closet grow where heat is a big limiter?

Will keep posted as things progress as always.


----------



## benvegas (May 19, 2009)

abellguy said:


> Thank you very much for the update on how it all worked out. I am very sorry if some how I caused some kind of problem cause of the fact that I only have 20 posts, and am giving you way different ideas then what others are giving you as well as the manual you got with your equipment.


Abell: You were absolutely not the problem.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 19, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Abell: You were absolutely not the problem.


Benvegas how are the chillers doing for you?

And how much do they cost? i want to keep 4 600watt hps cooled with them


----------



## UTurn (May 19, 2009)

Ben I seem to be confused, I understand how the water chillers keep the water cooler but what are you referring to that keeps the grow room cooler? and you newhidden grower? what are talking about that would keep your 4 600's cooler?


----------



## FLoJo (May 19, 2009)

hydroinnovations icebox cooler.. if you keep the water that circulates through it cool enough, the air passing through the hood will be cooler than the ambient air temperature, thus cooling the air


----------



## mindphuk (May 20, 2009)

I have a drop in chiller. Can I use that to chill the rez and run a closed loop to the Ice Box? I think it's a 1/4 or 1/5hp, will that be enough for a single 1000w?


----------



## benvegas (May 20, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I have a drop in chiller. Can I use that to chill the rez and run a closed loop to the Ice Box? I think it's a 1/4 or 1/5hp, will that be enough for a single 1000w?



That's perfect.  You only need a 1/10th hp for one light, so 1/4hp will be a nice little boost in cooling. Just set it for 10(f) below ambient temperature and make sure the chiller is not in the same room as the light. Closed loop is perfect, that's how mine is setup now and its working at 64(f) all day now.

(I just added two more lights to the 1hp chiller for a total of four 1000w lamps. We'll see how it holds up tomorrow.)


----------



## G33kDro (May 21, 2009)

SO, you have the iceboxes and the water cooling system already, are you going to be using any of the hydroGens? I dont see any co2 addition into your room. (i may have overlooked)
I just picked up a 1/2hp chiller and in a few weeks im sure i will have at least 1 icebox.
i only have a 55 gal small res for now, but i will be getting one much larger. Because efficiency is the name of the game. 

I know other people are lurking and just not saying it, but THANK YOU very much for posting all of this very valuable information on here.!kiss-ass

-G33k


----------



## benvegas (May 21, 2009)

I'm going old fashioned on Co2 with tanks and timers for now. I forgot the manufacturers name of the timer, but they just arent in the rooms yet since I wont need them for another 2 weeks. The wall panels will be permanantly mounted on a board and same with the Co2 and other timers once that part of the project is done. Just setting everything up "as needed" per say, that way instead of setting up 4 tents in an undesirable fashion after learning more and optimizing, its less work overall. And thanks for your thanks 

Water chilling-wise, I added two 1000w lamps to the chillers cycle now so it is cooling 4 lamps of 1000w each. The temps are still 64(f). Time to see how low it can go and if it'll take the other dozen lights.  If this cools two rooms for me and I dont need any additional cooling just an exhaust fan then this is the most electricity economical investment I can make in the whole operation. (monthly savings on one water chiller vs 2 tents air conditioners or additional fans that would consume more electricity).


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 21, 2009)

really??? im running a 1000watt MH and when i hooked up my "icebox" and 1/10 hp chiller i had major probs...it was a closed loop from the res to the chiller to the icebox and back...all out side of the room(tent)... the chiller puts off alot of heat for a small room that the tent is in..and i didnt have time to tweek it....any addvice??..MEANGREEN...


----------



## abellguy (May 22, 2009)

I am glad to hear all is working well now. I have no idea why HI is telling you to hook it up the way you had it. You should have no problem with running two tents on the one chiller. Once you get a little more run lenght the chiller might have to run a little more to keep it at your required temp. If you do not get much rise in temp over a light cycle with your system as it is there is no need to bring it any lower in temp it will just be wasting elec. on it trying to keep the res. cooler.


A 1/10 horse power chiller is barely big enough for a res. they just have them so they can say they have a chiller available for around $300. You need to have a 1/4-1/2 minimum for your system to work.


Smaller res. are fine but you need a much bigger chiller to keep it cold as the temp rise caused by the water exchange from the warm water (from light) being mixed with the cold water in the res. that is steadily rising cause of the smaller amount of water that is in the res. The larger the chiller the larger its holding capacity to chill water and it chills the water much faster cause of the size of chiller.


----------



## KryptaChroniCannaLite (May 22, 2009)

vegas...you rock.


----------



## benvegas (May 22, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> really??? im running a 1000watt MH and when i hooked up my "icebox" and 1/10 hp chiller i had major probs...it was a closed loop from the res to the chiller to the icebox and back...all out side of the room(tent)... the chiller puts off alot of heat for a small room that the tent is in..and i didnt have time to tweek it....any addvice??..MEANGREEN...


Keeping in mind that all setups are different..... Try running two loops like I did. You had the same problem I had a few pages ago. One closed loop from res --> chiller --> res, and the second loop on a second pump from res --> icebox --> res. If you have two iceboxes, then just res --> icebox --> icebox --> res.

Give that a try and see if it helps. Your 1/10th hp chiller still should be enough, make sure its set 10(f) below room temperature and also ensure that you have around a 50 gallon reservoir for that size chiller. A 400 gph pump should be plenty fine, each for the icebox and the reservoir.

And a big standard disclaimer, its all experimental shit, so if it doesnt work let me know too. We're all learnin here


----------



## MediMary (May 23, 2009)

in benvegas


----------



## SOG (May 24, 2009)

very nice Ben, keep up the good work 

i know it gets frustrating at times,
still its not nice to lash out at people who have only good intentions!

keep your cool bra, stay zen
things will eventually fall into place, 

this is my experience as a Sr.Systems Engineer
I've run into things that got me so frustrated 
i could have harmed a person with my anger
I've learned to let things go, 
things especially don't work when your taking the route no man had before, 
and there's the reason why, I've learned from my experience to let things go, 
then get back later with a better relaxed attitude
don't fight it; flow with it and give it the time it need 
everything will get solved with time
worked every time 100%

now I'd love to hang out on your thread bra, 
but you need to bring back my friend LB 
no hard feelings here, he is a friend first


----------



## UTurn (May 27, 2009)

pictures!!!!


----------



## abellguy (May 27, 2009)

SOG said:


> very nice Ben, keep up the good work
> 
> i know it gets frustrating at times,
> still its not nice to lash out at people who have only good intentions!
> ...


I am not sure how Ben did anything to make LoudBlunts react the way he did.

I replied to Ben on page 15 (with the correct information on how to fix his problem) ONLY because he said if anyone with usable information could post he would like it. Cause like me he found 0 here that make any sense at all or are from expierence.

LoudBlunts without even reading what is being said or thinking about what is being said or more likely not having any experience with what is being talked about, starts telling Ben exactly what he needs to be doing. Then on top of it tells me I need to have the manual in front of me to talk to Ben about it. Basically he thought he was the only one who had the right information and was upset when Ben wasn't accepting it.

Well I believe Ben to be smarter than to need help understanding the manual. Also if you look close enough in the picture you can tell he has it hooked up the way it says to in the manual and it is not working. So LoudBlunts post on the fact that he is "worried" about is setup is a little off when he has gotten the correct information 3 posts earlier. 

I am an Electro-Mechanical Engineer and I don't need the manual to set up a simple recirculating cold water setup, so I am glad that Ben ignored my post count and went with my advice and it worked fine. On top of it I think he is finding he might have a couple of chillers for sale!! lol

I guess on this site "good intentions" are first rated by how high your rep is instead of the content of each post. I think people should keep in mind that most people that are most qualified to be posting don't post at all.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

keep doing what you doing benvegas....awesome set-up you got!!!


----------



## SOG (May 27, 2009)

abellguy said:


> I am not sure how Ben did anything to make LoudBlunts react the way he did.


i don't want this to be taken the wrong way
its a hard process to implement, i believe Ben should have more patience 
especially when asking for support
i think everyone were feeling the frustration of the process
and wanted to help as much as possible, LB is experimenting heat removal process with his water cooled CO2 generator
i think it was more of a brain storming approach hoping something will stick
it an experiment until a member with experience such as yourself steps in with the right info ad points in the right direction
even then, how should Ben know you got the right info, unless you put it out there; and he gives it a go 




> Cause like me he found 0 here that make any sense at all or are from expierence.


ooh... if only we all know how to do it the right way the first time 



> LoudBlunts without even reading what is being said or thinking about what is being said or more likely not having any experience with what is being talked about, starts telling Ben exactly what he needs to be doing. Then on top of it tells me I need to have the manual in front of me to talk to Ben about it. Basically he thought he was the only one who had the right information and was upset when Ben wasn't accepting it.


lol, take it easy bra
peps are toking and talking
you have to factor that in this forum 



> So LoudBlunts post on the fact that he is "worried" about is setup is a little off when he has gotten the correct information 3 posts earlier.


see my previous comment



> I am glad that Ben ignored my post count and went with my advice and it worked fine.


me too, i personally don't care about posts counts
one can be on the board and just read for the longest time
then he stumbles on a question someone is asking that he knows the answer to, it append to me
so; you never know, even the most stupid comment sometimes *can lead* to your answer/solution
you've mentioned your an engineer. you should know what I'm talking about 



> On top of it I think he is finding he might have a couple of chillers for sale!! lol


lol, i couldn't believe when i read he got 4 x 1/2hp chillers

(could used this info earlier today 
ill be picking up my Arctica commercial 1/2hp chiller on friday)



> I guess on this site "good intentions" are first rated by how high your rep is instead of the content of each post. I think people should keep in mind that most people that are most qualified to be posting don't post at all.....


ohh common bra, this..., coming from you!
who's advice you'd feel more comfortable with
A. a Junior
B. a Sr.
C. Non of the above 

to conclude this on a good note, 
i was hoping the guys can work things out, 
instead of bickering like .... (my gf is standing over my head )
id love to hang on this post, as it looks like a nice size project
i believe we can all contribute and benefit from each other
your more then welcome to check me out (links in my sig)
i don't want to see LB or any one for that matter, being offended deliberately
I'm sure in hindsight Ben who'd have done things differently


----------



## MediMary (May 27, 2009)

Hey BenVegas.. maybe a moderator or someone can later take out all the random bullshit posts, kinda how SOG did his...(sog great set up, I like how you seperated the discussion board and the how to thread) sometimes it sucks reading through a bunch of haters comments, or dumb questions, watch this thread is going to be a 100 pages pretty soon, with probably only 5-10 actually with posts from ben vegas...

peace in guys

great job Ben, thanks for putting up with all the haters in the first thread....much love


----------



## abellguy (May 27, 2009)

I am def not trying to bash anybody or cause a problem for anybody. All I am saying is that it seems from other peoples posts that Ben has done something wrong and LoundBlunts hasn't. I think if you read over all the posts about this you will see that isn't the case. And again I don't mean to be causing a problem for anybody, back to the lurking land of no posts..


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 27, 2009)

abellguy said:


> I am not sure how Ben did anything to make LoudBlunts react the way he did.
> 
> I replied to Ben on page 15 (with the correct information on how to fix his problem) ONLY because he said if anyone with usable information could post he would like it. Cause like me he found 0 here that make any sense at all or are from expierence.
> 
> ...



wow so i unsubscribed to the thread when i get a PM telling me to check out the thread as people still have my name in their mouth.

first off abell guy.....YOU may not see the problem with how benvegas flew off the handle....but apparently others did, coming to my defend without me saying anything.....

secondly, if you obviously see someone trying to help a member requesting help...yet that requesting member gets mouthy? and you dont see a problem with that? well that speaks volumes of your character.

third..... you quoted advice from youtube video. i speak of personal experience.... thas like a non grower who reads a book and tries to tell FDD how to grow big bushes.

so abellguy, how many Icebox's and water cooled co2 gens do YOU have? so again, tell me why i would be mad at you or benvegas...i KNOW whas in my garden....lol whas in yours

are you speaking from merely he say she say?

what you offered, sure it worked, and it was merely a fluke.

Benvegas asked me (not really, he kinda sassed me) to grant him the benefit of the doubt of knowing to set the temps on the chiller and that he's not an idiot.... but yet he doesnt know to run a closed loop on the chiller? talk about ironic..... i mean i coulda been a smart ass and got igornant, but why?

im here just about all day helping and talking with people about their grow. im not a posting troll with numerous pointless point.

you have some audacity even bringing up post count. i think you should think twice before you try and insult a very reputable member who puts in hella time. contributions? we wont even go there.

I've helped/given Benvegas suggestions from day one and folks saw the way he got ego/attitutish/cocky etc etc. They called him on it.

regardless.... OVERGROW!


----------



## abellguy (May 27, 2009)

First off I would like to say a big I am sorry to Ben for f***ing your thread up again!!

Your post, LoudBlunts, does nothing but say that because I am not on here all day, I do not have all my pictures of my achievments up, I do not have a journal abailable for all to look at (in other words I have a low post count) that how could I possible know anything? Well continue on with all your help and your post count!! +rep


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 27, 2009)

DUDE abellguy did i say that?

in fact, wasnt it you that brought up post count and numbers? i didnt say shit about post count and numbers until you said something about mines.


regardless as i said before, this shit is hella stupid. we need to be OVERGROWING fuck all the bullshit.

fire that shit up

good luck ben vegas regardless..... sorry if i offended and sidetracking (ill even take blame for people defending)....all about miscommunication, but maybe 'some day you'll see my intentions were always good'


----------



## abellguy (May 27, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> regardless as i said before, this shit is hella stupid. we need to be OVERGROWING fuck all the bullshit.
> 
> fire that shit up
> 
> good luck ben vegas regardless..... sorry if i offended and sidetracking (ill even take blame for people defending)....all about miscommunication, but maybe 'some day you'll see my intentions were always good'


 
I couldn't agree more.....BlackBerry Kush in the illy now!!!!!! lol out


----------



## SOG (May 27, 2009)

right on guys, lets not get side tracked here


----------



## Mysticlown150 (May 28, 2009)

Ballllllllllllllin!


----------



## benvegas (May 30, 2009)

Hi again.  I dont mind side talk, its all good. As long as it stays constructive and thoughtful I'm a happy guy.  I'll clean up the thread similar to SOG's if the moderators deem it worthy at that point. I'd prefer to do that after a full harvest cycle in about 6 weeks. Even considering a fully ready to go room to bring to market. This mickey mouse shit of buying and sourcing parts from a thousand suppliers is terrible. Connectors, fittings, all for things that should be a streamlined system. If someone had a grow room I could plug in and play for $20k a room I'd have done it. Time saver and time tested would have been nice!

I do have pictures, and I'll upload them later after I have some time to finish up important real life work=). The plants are looking decent, and the rooms are at half strength right now. The leaves are a tad droopy so we'll be fixing the overwatering and probably bring it down to an 8 minute fill period for the 40 gallon trays from 10 minutes.

Noticed too, and laughed for a few minutes, that the tags for this thread are "$26, 500, douchbaggery badgers, hippopotamus, side, thread, water cooler".

Douchbaggery. lol.


----------



## SOG (May 30, 2009)

benvegas said:


> I'll clean up the thread similar to SOG's if the moderators deem it worthy at that point.


best place to find Rollitup is here, be nice


----------



## abellguy (May 30, 2009)

SOG said:


> best place to find Rollitup is here, be nice


 
many thanks dude


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Have I missed something, or has the actual grow not started yet?I'd love to see some pics of it.


----------



## Otacon (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Have I missed something, or has the actual grow not started yet?I'd love to see some pics of it.


You definitely missed something xD Stoned again?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

I guess I am...must be having pot flashbacks...did I miss bud porn?


Otacon said:


> You definitely missed something xD Stoned again?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

.....hippopotamus, douchbaggery badgers ... ROFLMAO!!! hey benvegas, if it makes you feel any better, I dont think your a douchebag! very funny shit!! ohhh man..stomachs hurting!


----------



## SOG (May 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I dont think your a douchebag!


i swear i wasn't gonna comment, IMO you do think peps are douchebags!
it just suits you now not to call Ben that cause you need help or something now

no one had ever called names, or reffed to Ben or anyone for that matter impolitely 
accept for folk such as yourself, who's feeding this stupid fire for your personal entertainment

everyone moved on, yet your trying to light the fire again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

dude.....read again man!! it was on the T.A.G.S.!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

it was a joke!! SORRY

and mind you it is STILL on the T.A.G.S.

bRO.....I WASN'T TALKING TO ANYONE IN PARTICULAR, I even pm'd LB and told him I respect him.....wassup man?!

excuse me....I didn't pm him....I left a positive rep and a message saying I respected him....go ask em


----------



## SOG (May 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it was a joke!! SORRY


my bad bra


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

its cool man sorry for the misunderstanding....I guess it did look a little like what you said.....SORRY EVERYONE, you too SOG, much respect


----------



## SOG (May 31, 2009)

Respects Doc


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 31, 2009)

Worst thread ever.

Unsubscribed.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 1, 2009)

First let me say----nice setup. Sometimes it takes a lot of testing and reworking to get things done to your liking. I understand the problems you are having and every room is different and has different sets of challenges. I have set-up a few rooms with water cooled lights and my personal room at the time has a hydroinavations co2 gen with water chiller/pumps/reservoir/and controller. They make great products but finding the perfect set-up for each room takes time. Most important is that your room temp stays correct and with co2 you will want to run your rooms a little hotter--- 80 to 82. Also---every water chiller I have come across is under-vented so if you haven't already done so you might want to try putting a fan in front of the unit--it will help with the cooling and efficiency of the unit.


----------



## benvegas (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Dr VD!

Picture time. The plants are a tiny droopy and not spectacular, its just a bunch of varities of seeds and not too much thought/care to the quality of the first harvest other than the equipment range testing. These pictures are over the last week and a half-ish and are in no particular order.


----------



## benvegas (Jun 1, 2009)

Remember, work in progress.


----------



## SOG (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice progress Ben,
how's DR300 holding on for you so far?
i had to return the one i had, due to over bowing 
not sure if it's the pictures, is your tent bowing too?


----------



## abellguy (Jun 1, 2009)

It's coming along now! When you put your hand on the glass of the hood do you feel heat at all? I was also wondering about what the temp is of the air comming out of the ice box, just wondering for future usage!!

With the LL and my hygromter 4 inches from the fixture I have 79-81deg with no a/c on, and when I hold the fixture it feels cold more like 70deg but the light still puts some heat past it, I don't quite understand that?!?

I keep that light slammed on them all the time exept when harding off...keep up the good work


----------



## benvegas (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the two compliments out of 200 posts from real pictures LOL. I think this thread is so fucking huge that nobody reads every posts and misses the good stuff.  (Sorry, didnt realize this was so unique at the time and would create so much attention).

So! Putting your hand on the glass from the 1000w lamp *** WHILE BEING WATER COOLED *** will not burn your hand or feel really "hot hot". It'll feel warm and you'll feel heat, primarily because your just so close to the heat source. But, that stops on the other side of the glass. I'll try putting some shitty plant that is stunted growth-wise to 1/2" from the glass on its own 1000w water cooled lamp one day to see if it burns and how close you really can get. I love having all this extra test space. Its like my own little lab. 

Right now the ice boxes exhaust is simply being exhausted through the tent and there's no air intake. Temps are all 80(f) so I havent really seen a need to mess with that as of yet. Co2 being installed now, and additionally flower room #3 is being cleared out and under construction.

The DR300 tents are decent. pH down dripping on the floor will cause the floor to flake and peel away (W-T-F? Didnt they realize people use and spill products? ). The buckling that may appear in the photos is probably because we didnt know to add both top bars yet. They were just added. The bars I refer to are the support brace ones that you hang stuff from. There's two for them not one for extra durability. I'd say the DR300 is a very nice solution still that everyone will be very pleased with compared to what else is available on the market as of writing today. Short of making them a little less acid resistant and perhaps a tiny bit stronger bars they are perfect.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

the table in pic 27 looks like it is bending. those rock wool cubes must get pretty heavy when soaked.


----------



## SOG (Jun 2, 2009)

benvegas said:


> I'd say the DR300 is a very nice solution still that everyone will be very pleased with compared to what else is available on the market as of writing today. Short of making them a little less acid resistant and perhaps a tiny bit stronger bars they are perfect.


i guess my 300 was simply manufacture defect, my 240 is completely solid
in my 300 i had the "acid bubbling" you mentioned prior to have anything spilled on it, it came like that
i replaced the 300 with a GrowLab 290 unit
i have seen it built before in person, it carries the exact same features the DR's do
but with many small adjustments the DR manufacturer refused to change
the unit has a higher weight capabilities, and a bit thicker bars all around

they have special flanges to bring ducts in and out 

a center beam support (to the floor from the cross bar center, where the ring goes)for extra weight (on shelf's coming month)

a wider light prevention flaps on the zippers
to prevent the zipper from getting stuck when zipped open or close

the inside walls are laminated against acid spillage 

there are many little tweaks to it, 
its a much more advance then the SJ, at this point!
i have looked around, allot 
the new generation from GrowLab are winners IMO
i need to get mine back up soon, ill post some pics for reference


----------



## G33kDro (Jun 2, 2009)

I just got a GrowLab its the 4x4x7 and its solid. Was easy as hell to setup. I did my research and the reviews were all good. My local shop had em in and he threw me a deal that i had to take for the 1/2HP Chiller and tent combo. the lame thing is i have had it setup for 2 weeks and I don't have any clones in it til probably next week. 


-G33k


----------



## benvegas (Jun 2, 2009)

littlegrower2004 said:


> the table in pic 27 looks like it is bending. those rock wool cubes must get pretty heavy when soaked.


Actually that's the stand that's made with PVC tubing. The tube I didnt push all the way in firmly on the corners. I planned to get that done with the plant/water liability wasnt in there.  Next ones are all squished down properly and hard enough.


----------



## orzz (Jun 2, 2009)

I am using Sun Hut XL and XXLs and I am very happy with their performance. XL = 4X4X7 XXL= 4X8x7


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 2, 2009)

SOG - I did a full review on the DR300w a while back.

Seems like someone from Everest read it because they fixed (supposedly) everything bad about the DR that I talked about. 

Did they fix the plastic bar holders that hold the bars in place on the corners and middle? I was able to break (yes crack in 2 pieces) the middle plastic holder on my DR300w quite easily. All I did was grab and pull down with about 20 to 30 pounds of force. CRACK!! 

I would love to get the 8 x 8 Growlab and run four 600 watters in it 

vegas - awesome job man. People think this shit is easy and they have no clue. Especially an operation like that. There is always something to do.

Is that fan you have running against the wall on a stand? Or do you have it tape rigged or something?


----------



## SOG (Jun 2, 2009)

i saw the 290 built in person before i build my DR300
i couldn't believe how solid the unit was constructed
thinking if this is the large GrowLab model,
i have the top of the line DR300, it should be much better!
i believe i was wrong!




Hotwired said:


> Did they fix the plastic bar holders that hold the bars in place on the corners and middle?



did they fix the joints, i believe so from what i've heard, but i have no way of telling
you will have to give us a hand here, this is what's in the box for the joints


----------



## darookie2000 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hotwired said:


> SOG - I did a full review on the DR300w a while back.
> 
> Seems like someone from Everest read it because they fixed (supposedly) everything bad about the DR that I talked about.
> 
> ...


Lol, I broke a corner piece on my DR150W trying to move it from where I assembled it to it's end location. I have noticed the pinhole leaks too. Good to hear the growlab fixes those issues, I'll take a look if I have a tough enough time with the DR going forward (or expand my flowering space)


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Jun 3, 2009)

darookie2000 said:


> Lol, I broke a corner piece on my DR150W trying to move it from where I assembled it to it's end location. I have noticed the pinhole leaks too. Good to hear the growlab fixes those issues, I'll take a look if I have a tough enough time with the DR going forward (or expand my flowering space)


I am using the DR150 and I also noticed little pinhole leaks but other than that I really love it! I got 2-600w Hps in there with a flood and drain setup like benvegas heer


----------



## benvegas (Jun 3, 2009)

The corners for the tent arent the ones you posted in the photo there. The ones that came with mine are translucent plastic. You can probably see them if you zoom in on almost any photo.


----------



## SOG (Jun 3, 2009)

these corners came with the GrowLab 290 
the replacement for the DR300, i got

this is how my 300 looked before i swapped it 
(note how the pressure pulls the rods outwards, ripping the securing tape)


----------



## benvegas (Jun 3, 2009)

SOG -- That's exacly as mine looks like right now, yup!


----------



## SOG (Jun 3, 2009)

benvegas said:


> SOG -- That's exacly as mine looks like right now, yup!


you can tell its belying right? 
there is nothing but half the skin hanging on it (i was half way taking it down)!
yours on the other hand already have everything hanging, id expect a lil belly
do you have the joints also pulling outwards?
i tried to pull a strap from one side to the other 
to close the gap, it snapped in half from the pressure


----------



## darookie2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

benvegas said:


> The corners for the tent arent the ones you posted in the photo there. The ones that came with mine are translucent plastic. You can probably see them if you zoom in on almost any photo.


Yeah, white plastic, right? That's what I have.


----------



## darookie2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> I am using the DR150 and I also noticed little pinhole leaks but other than that I really love it! I got 2-600w Hps in there with a flood and drain setup like benvegas heer


Yeah, I'm looking at hydro setups now, I'm using soil right now, but that could change at some point.


----------



## benvegas (Jun 4, 2009)

Today was productive, made the first flowering tent a 4-light operation. That also meant 4000w under one tent with no air circulation other than an exhaust fan. No cool air intakes. It's 81(f) and loving life in there. Co2 is installed and all is well. You'll notice the heights of the plants vary -- that isnt because of shitty anything, its because there's some 10 strains in there just to see what happens and start logging things.

One thing you'll notice in the photos I did differently than most is put the trays in a circular configuration instead of the tetris shapes as before. With a light above each and then one above them ALL at the top it seems to have brightened the edges up very well.

Additionally, the water chiller for this room you see pictured was done on a 1" closed loop and then one pump to four lights. Ambient temp is 71(f) and the chiller is set to 65(f). Since it's 81(f) in the room and I can touch the glass with my bare hands for hours if needed I might use one 1hp chiller per TWO rooms. (1 Horsepower of chiller for every 8000 watts of lights). The 1" diameter is what made the difference. That chiller works like a TANK now. Before it was a 3/4" hose input and a 3/8" output (which means 3/8" the entire way for all intents). The stock inputs on the chiller are 1 1/4" outer diameter and 1" inner diameter so there's still room to go.

Things overall are pretty smooth, just mickey mouse stuff to button up.


----------



## SOG (Jun 4, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Today was productive.


looking good Ben 
few steps behind you with my setup, tinkering with my DIY icebox
what size res and pumps ration are you running with your icebox setup?

i can see your exhaust line is scrubbing from inside the tent, exhausting out
aren't you running Co2?


----------



## benvegas (Jun 4, 2009)

SOG said:


> what size res and pumps ration are you running with your icebox setup?


The pumps are something like 1200gpm pumps. I'll check the box tomorrow. The twin connected reservoirs (forgot the size, check first post) works well too. I'll see what happens as the system gets a full 24 hours to cool and heat too.



SOG said:


> i can see your exhaust line is scrubbing from inside the tent, exhausting out
> aren't you running Co2?


I know very little in this area. I have that one fan that cools the lights and thats it. Its hooked on the CAN so its filtering, and the CO2 is behind one of the fans as the manual suggests. Is a fan cooler exhaust with no intake bad? I guess I just dont know any better right now.


----------



## SOG (Jun 4, 2009)

benvegas said:


> The pumps are something like 1200gpm


lol, i think you meant GP*H*
which chiller are you using?
i have a 1/2hp Arctica commercial chiller
i plan on cooling 5 1000w lights and some other exhausting appliances through it with my DIY icebox




benvegas said:


> I know very little in this area.


i can help bra, 
your in luck since your running the 300
i have posted my room plans under my journal, 
i specifically designed it for the 300 and my other 240
check out the diagrams, its pretty much self explanatory
it should give you a good start, we can then bounce ideas back and forth to make your room perfect

FYI: i recently changed my setup from the conventional design to a sealed room design (both designs are posted)
my first original plans who'd be similar to what your running now!



benvegas said:


> Is a fan cooler exhaust with no intake bad? I guess I just don't know any better right now.


unless your running a sealed room, your wasting your Co2 every time you exhaust
unless your only exhausting after lights out, when no Co2 enrichment is needed


----------



## abellguy (Jun 5, 2009)

Awsome dude now you got things going. I am glad to hear that your chillers are under control now. When you get your air exchange down with SOG I am sure your setup is going to rock. Good luck, and happy growing


----------



## 420 4 fun (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello benvegas and everyone else,

great thread, ive enjoyed it and have it tagged.

I am working with 6k, iceboxes draining to waste, vertical in cool tubes.

Having a vicious problem with condensation on the water lines and the iceboxes themselves. gotta wipe down the hoses, the floor where it drips, gonna have to drill some holes in the IB's and hook up a drip hose to each one, i had to install them on the bottom and push from top to bottom for fear of water dripping on my bulbs. The RH is at a constant 60.

BV, are you having any similar issues with sweaty hoses aand IBs?

what are you using to keep your RH sane? with your EB setup, you must have humidity issues?

thanks for taking a look, and thanks if you can post anything that can help me out.

be safe and have fun



benvegas said:


> The pumps are something like 1200gpm pumps. I'll check the box tomorrow. The twin connected reservoirs (forgot the size, check first post) works well too. I'll see what happens as the system gets a full 24 hours to cool and heat too.
> 
> 
> 
> I know very little in this area. I have that one fan that cools the lights and thats it. Its hooked on the CAN so its filtering, and the CO2 is behind one of the fans as the manual suggests. Is a fan cooler exhaust with no intake bad? I guess I just dont know any better right now.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 6, 2009)

Well... I wanna watch... 

This looks very... interesting....


----------



## abellguy (Jun 6, 2009)

Ben might have a different idea on how the ice box system works. The condensation in the LL system comes from the temp on the chiller being set to low. If you try moving up 1 or 2 degrees untill there is no condesation, usually about 10 degrees below ambiant room teomp, this is a good place to keep the setting on the chiller. Hope this helps


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 7, 2009)

BEN--
Couple of things that will help-----The same company makes some good hood covers and ducting covers that are very lite---You could also make your own---it would help push alot more of the heat into those ice-boxes and out of your tents.

SOG--
You have done a great job on your journal and great work on your room and tents---I'm always impressed with someone whom takes the time to plan and test everything out before they build... "your thread is a must read!!! " keep up the great work...


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Jun 9, 2009)

i like your operation.

your next go around you sould try a coco grow matt on the bottom of your rockwool cubes(increases yeilds)and maybe try some Phosphoload @ week 2 of flow to prevent stretching. do you use any carbs/sweetners??


----------



## 420 4 fun (Jun 10, 2009)

abellguy said:


> Ben might have a different idea on how the ice box system works. The condensation in the LL system comes from the temp on the chiller being set to low. If you try moving up 1 or 2 degrees untill there is no condesation, usually about 10 degrees below ambiant room teomp, this is a good place to keep the setting on the chiller. Hope this helps


 yes, thank you, it does answer my question, unfortunately it does not solve it. this sweat is horrible, due to the water running through the hoses is below the dew point.

Thanks again for the great reply abellguy


----------



## FCI (Jun 19, 2009)

If therz anyone close or knows anyone close to pittsburgh im not hands on at all im willin to pay for matt. And labr to build a grow box nuthing under 300$


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 19, 2009)

any updates for us ben???


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 19, 2009)

420 4 fun said:


> Hello benvegas and everyone else,
> 
> great thread, ive enjoyed it and have it tagged.
> 
> ...


 If you rap your lines with foam it will stop them from sweating you can find the foam insulation at many ac supply stores. good luck


----------



## benvegas (Jul 24, 2009)

Harvested the first room a week ago, total from 2 trays of crappy trees, we got a total of 77oz of cured product. Fairly disappointing first harvest, but for all of the technical glitches encountered along the way and the learning curve it's still pretty nice. The next room is harvested in about 9 days from today and that'll be at least twice of what we have here already. Will take photos of that instead.


----------



## wtffgr33n (Jul 24, 2009)

77oz of how many plants =/ just read pages 1-27 reading evrthing lol lots of lil fights along the way to keep it interesting...


----------



## abellguy (Jul 25, 2009)

Interested to see pics of how it is coming along


----------



## Haydoon (Jul 25, 2009)

benvegas said:


> Harvested the first room a week ago, total from 2 trays of crappy trees, we got a total of 77oz of cured product. Fairly disappointing first harvest, but for all of the technical glitches encountered along the way and the learning curve it's still pretty nice. The next room is harvested in about 9 days from today and that'll be at least twice of what we have here already. Will take photos of that instead.


WOW!! From the earlier pics you showed 77 zips is damn amazing for that grow (from the looks of it I would have said closer to 7.7). Maybe I missed something, great stuff though. Primo setup, hell jealous!!


----------



## benvegas (Jul 25, 2009)

They looked very weak for a while, yep. The bad growth was a result of the maintenance crew overwatering. Now that their education is better, and plants are looking nicer, the next few crops will tell me what the setup can really do then start optimizing again. More details when I have em'.

Ben


----------



## NewGrowth (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm using an Ice box on my 2k vertical light tube it just drains to waste no chiller. Works great though my ambient temperature with just 1k running is 70F and with both lights, 2k I run at about 80-82F. Pretty good considering it has been consistently 98-100+ for the past month and a half where I live. I give the ice box two thumbs up though.


----------



## candyflippin (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey benvegas i know theirs lots of constructive information in everybodys post about your chilller,res idea am i right? how you said it would reduce the heat from the lights so that you could move the lights closer.

i just wanna know whats up im moving out and already ordered my dr300 which i will be vegging and flowering in i dont know if i wanna go with the soaked rw idea but maybe hempy bucket but i do wanna try this chiller thing im just a little confused on what you did and how it all went together i know its in the post but its scattered bascially reading here and their about it doesnt help me as im a weird reader i like to get all my information at once rather then read and read different post but could you put some pics of the res maybe the chiller or w/e you did i like your idea and +rep on the grow i have nl vegging right now but i dont plan on doing anything with this plant for the dr300 let me know thanks


----------



## nczeroballer187 (Aug 27, 2009)

Still no pics of this harvest????


----------



## grodrowithme (Aug 27, 2009)

i would like to see the first harvest was the 77 oz wet weight or dry


----------



## jberry (Sep 3, 2009)

sweet deal ben !

i just got here but im gunna try to read through and get caught up... sounds like a pretty nice op.


----------



## grodrowithme (Sep 4, 2009)

no pics or updates vegas


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 7, 2009)

yee... i was thinking an incubation period wer gonna be in order on dis one for some reason... so i waited awhile... and still waitin' 

c'mon man. setup pics.... plants near to harvest.... any-ting you want... $5 dolla.... 

you got that 4 1/2 lbs. under how many lights, what dimension trays?
.


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 8, 2009)

so um was everyone who walled this bs right ?? or r their pics somewher


----------



## SOG (Sep 8, 2009)

its been dead for a while


----------



## Boulderheads (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah...dead almost 2 months now... anyone know whats goin on?


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 9, 2009)

idk maybe he was bullshittin this whole time. ..... hmmmmmmm


----------



## SOG (Sep 9, 2009)

they got their setup going, prob don't need our help anymore


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 9, 2009)

he's got some nice photos many pages back of some young girls in trays... the first crop, i would guess. said he got 4 1/2 lbs. off 2 trays. it looked like a good start... but he's apparently got hella more eqipment than that. i was kinda hopin' to see the multiple room setup he was planning.  

still might... but then anytime someone talks about having a "staff" to oversee production and such, i gotta think its gonna be a limited run. if you don't encounter legal actions against you, then somebodies gonna eventually rob yer ass and take all ur weed, if not ur equipment too. i think he said 'africa' ... which deffinitely isn't california.
.


----------



## jberry (Sep 9, 2009)

probly got paranoid... it happens to me all the time and i dont even air my business out like that... When you have a lot to loose than its probly not a good idea to make it public.

ooorrr he is in jail and cant log in !


----------



## XCr4zYX (Sep 29, 2009)

cmon ben ... whats happenin mate ? lemme see some action


----------



## 2talljones (Sep 29, 2009)

Ben, whats goin on brother? started the thread, looked bad ass, any updates?


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 29, 2009)

a. ben got killed by his partners once his usefullness and credit cards ran out


or


b. he was not cautious enough when he had his 27000 dollars in equipment shipped to him and now he is doin laundry in prison


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like buddy told a few too many people.


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 29, 2009)

karma he was a dick around here ne way


----------



## 2talljones (Sep 30, 2009)

fuck that sux i was gona do a counter post of $23.62 with a very very detailed account of all my gear and nutes. oh well. jk


----------



## benvegas (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm still here. 

The existing system as you see it produced good yields, it was just insanely INEFFICIENT. The sites are being setup with Producers from BCNL instead that way they can be double and triple stacked with proper ventilation and cooling, and its allowing us to grow a *lot* more per sqft of usable grow space.

As it sits now, there are 18 Producers for flowering, 1 producer for holding 8 mothers, and then 3 bloomboxes for vegging/clones.

I'd rather not update here with pictures, but start a new thread in about 2 weeks with all the photos of the boxes in process and all flowering. Tomorrow they will be 100% on and all flowering, just want some bigger plants in there before showing it off. 

I wouldnt recommend 4 1000w lamps or even 3 in a tent for anyone!


----------



## 1mikej (Nov 25, 2009)

nice job! where are you geting the air to cool your lights? from inside the grow room or do you have it duct to a remote source?.


----------



## benvegas (Nov 25, 2009)

1mikej said:


> nice job! where are you geting the air to cool your lights? from inside the grow room or do you have it duct to a remote source?.




For the producers, it uses the room air. They all use 6 or 8 inch vents to duct to the center of the rooms big exhaust. Since each unit has a carbon scrubber on it, no need for a room one. Doesnt smell at all. For the air intake, the A/C unit is left "on" instead of auto at all times. The room stays 23(c) or 74(f) all the time. The room in total uses 68.4 amps of power 24/7 (half boxes flowering at opposite times). Takes a total of 644sqft for the 19 producers and 3 bloomboxes and electricity is $47/month per box. I cant beat it with a stick


----------



## benvegas (Nov 25, 2009)

PPM:	1000	1200	1400	1600	1600	1400	1200	300 
ONE BOX	Week 1	Week 2	Week 3	Week 4	Week 5	Week 6	Week 7	Week 8 Total mL	Total L	$/L	$/8wks
Connoisseur A	62	70	82	94	94	82	70	0 554	0.554	$18.00	$9.97
Connoisseur B	62	70	82	94	94	82	70	0 554	0.554	$18.00	$9.97
Liquid Carboload	33	43	50	56	56	50	43	0 331	0.331	$13.00	$4.30
Sensizym	181	218	254	290	290	254	218	0 1705	1.705	$21.90	$37.34
Voodoo Juice	109	130	0	0	0	0	0	0 239	0.239	$79.57	$19.02
Big Bud	0	130	150	170	170	0	0	0 620	0.62	$28.60	$17.73
Overdrive	0	0	0	0	0	101	87	0 188	0.188	$24.86	$4.67
Final Phase	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	91 91	0.091	$12.00	$1.09
TOTAL:	$104.10
If someone wants to format that more properly, that's the cost of nutrients (as quoted by buying the largest quantity of product, generally 23L containers) for the entire 60 day cycle of flowering. $104.10 in nutrients. Add on probably 10% more to that for vegging nutrients since they only take 2 weeks to do, and you can now figure $1400-ish for a full year of nutrients. Not bad when one producer gets you 1.5-2.0 Lbs every 60 days! I'm going to start to sound like a fan-boy soon. =)


----------



## benvegas (Nov 25, 2009)

forgot to add - Your prices will go up by double if you use the smallest size jug of product too, say the 1L instead of 23L of nutrients. As its configured today, the 18 boxes will require me to use 184,140 mL of SensiZym and only requires 1,000 gallons of water per year for everything.


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 25, 2009)

Shit is Righteous


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 26, 2009)

i'd be interested to see what you've got going ... and if you are using even half of that equipment.

i can certainly understand innefficiency - i've been struggling with that myself.

please provide a link to your new journal. Hopefully you'll give us a good peek, since it might be the only peak we get  !!
.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Nov 27, 2009)

Got my attention... now let's see those pics...

...

... ?


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Nov 27, 2009)

...inefficient sucks


----------



## MediMary (Jun 22, 2010)

you ever wonder what happens to some folks from this site>? over a year and no word from ben, crazyness .


----------



## medicalmary (Jun 22, 2010)

hey namesake. even in a decriminalized state the feds still will make an example of someone who puts 25k of grow equipment on a credit card. Kind of hard to prove that you smoke dozens of pounds of mj for medical purposes.

mm


----------



## MediMary (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah no shit, I havnt read this thread in forever, but didnt he have the stuff shipped directly to his house, 
i could be wrong.. 
I just wonder sometimes, dagambler is missing in action to with his 300 plus plants he had,


----------

